# E3 - 2013 Boogaloo edition - Part 1



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*





Another pre-E3 boring stream for Konami, aside from MGS V and LoS 2, I don't know what the fuck they're gonna talk about.

Nintendo is take a queue from them, it seems.



So, predictions?

- Shitty prerecorded Konami presentation, still doesn't match 2010's insanity.

- PS4 console reveal, new Final Fantasy revealed at Sony conference. It's not a refurbished Versus XIII or Agni's Philosophy.

- Phantom Pain trailer, Hayter is voicing BB, didjurikeit.jpg

- MS conference has Ghosts demo take the stage. Console reveal, lots of silly buzzwords like STREAMING SOCIAL CONTENT TAILORED JUST FOR YOU THAT YOU CAN SHARE, TWEET, REBLOG, THE POSSIBILITIES ARE TRULY INFINITY?. Halo 5 or something.

- Nintendo reveal actual games for Wii U in a stroke of genius/desperation. They aren't out 'til next year.

-EA conference has a self-referential "Worst Company" joke somewhere because they totally get gamer comedy. TOR expansion packs, lots & lots of Star Wars Whoring, it has only just begun. Battlefield 4 demo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

RAPE JOKE.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank god I wasn't the only one who noticed that rape joke.

Seriously, the fuck?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

NOOO! GO BACK TO KI!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

inb4 controversy


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

That girl needs to practice more.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

This is painful to watch


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Black guy is going to win every match because he's black and they're unnaturally good at fighting games.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> I really want to play Killer Instinct.



Don't you turn coat now


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2013)

what an ass whooping in that killer instinct game, that's the type of action E3 needs.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 10, 2013)

Ugh...that Killer Instinct match..ugh


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh shit, Twitch streaming.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

A warning would be nice. 

Now they're taunting us with Killer Instinct.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 10, 2013)

She sounds pissed, and wtf is what that rape joke?


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Thank god I wasn't the only one who noticed that rape joke.
> 
> Seriously, the fuck?



i noticed too


----------



## Kishido (Jun 10, 2013)

Well Killer Instinct looks decent...


----------



## Jing (Jun 10, 2013)

The emergency broadcast system keeps interrupting the show D: damn it


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Cloud take a shot


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

They are pushing the voice feature so HARD


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

Kinect, cloud, smartglass

I'm so bored


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Twitch partnership.

Saw that coming.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

KI + twitch = sharks


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, I do like twitch being built into Xbox One.


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks like we're in the pointless kinect additions nobody wants or needs portion of the press conference


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

These are obviously canned videos!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Broadcast your game play live? Are people that egotistical?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Sabrewulf looks raw. 

Damn you, Rare.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait is this shit played with Kinect?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2013)

black guy let her win round 2, wasnt even fighting back.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

The conversation between the producer and the woman could be dubbed over a rape scene

"JUST LET IT HAPPEN IT WILL BE OVER SOON"
"I DON'T LIKE THIS"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Now everyone can see and hear you masturbate


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Get ready for feminist butthurt over M-MUH RAPE JOKE! THE PATRIARCHY STRIKES AGAIN!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Is it just me or does KI look weird?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Don't you turn coat now



I'll just play it at a friend's house.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

He let her win


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Kaitlyn said:


> Ugh...that Killer Instinct match..ugh



It's hard to watch.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Fucking KI.... looks damn good.. fuck


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 10, 2013)

No one wants to watch 12 year olds play Xbox.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Thank god I wasn't the only one who noticed that rape joke.
> 
> Seriously, the fuck?



I zoned out. What did he say?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Broadcast your game play live? Are people that egotistical?



You must be new.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

that twhich add ons pretty cool especially for tournaments


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Broadcast your game play live? Are people that egotistical?



Of course they are.


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2013)

ABOUT FUCKING TIME. "Whitten says you'll no longer be limited to 100 friends. Microsoft Points are out."


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

No more ms points yeaaaah


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

DAT AWKWARD SILENCE.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

What is going on?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2013)

oh a game i probbaly will want


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

twitch and xbone alliance


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

DOWN WITH THE PATRIARCHY.

WE ALL NEED TO CHECK OUR PRIVILEGES.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

From the creator of panzer Dragooon?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

MULTIPLAYER ON A CONSOLE WITHOUT LOGGING ON


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

Sound issue LOL


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

No sound.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

They are ending with a Kinect game...ck


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

oi panzer dragon?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Panzer Dragoon? 

Another game series that I really like.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Panzer Dragoon?  Eh, rail shooters aren't my thing.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

People seem to love dragons


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

The crowd


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm surprised they're not crashing and burning as much as I thought they would. 

They still have half an hour to go, though.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

no sound      ?


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

Lmao no sound


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay, this looks fun.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

No sound on that game?


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Dragons!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Pa....Panzer Dragooooooooooooooooooooooon?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

KID ICARUS: DRAGOON BURPING BALLS EDITION


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Never mind, it's something else.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2013)

No           sound?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

they are salvaging this wreck. I can see it.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

Twitch partnership is pretty neat


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2013)

No sound! This won't happen at Nintendo's show


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

Now it's lair ck


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Dead Rising 3 ck


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 10, 2013)

That dragon game needed some background music


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

Dead rising 3 for xbone.


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

mike jones

who?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Keep sucking up Capcom.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

ONLY OPEN WORLD ZOMBIE GAME


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> No sound.



they probably forgot to put in


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh snap. 

DR3?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

DEAD RISING 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

DEAD RISING 3


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 10, 2013)

Crimson Dragon...looks boring.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2013)

more dead rising


----------



## Shozan (Jun 10, 2013)

Crimson Dragon, so good it leaves you deaf!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

DEAD RISING 3, GRAAAAAH

IT BETTER NOT BE EXCLUSIVE


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Now Dead Rising looks like it's Resident Evil.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Zombies? You serious? You serious Wendy?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Dead Rising Motherfuckers!


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

waiT

Is Rare developing Killer Instinct?  I think they mentioned something about Double Helix...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Dead Rising 3.....Meh, never was a fan.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

it's groundhog day 

another zombie game


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks a lot better than 2.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 10, 2013)

Well I won't to to be harsh... but Dead Rising 3 doesn't look very next gen


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Where's the series humor?  It's like they're trying to be serious with this game.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

DR 3 doesn't look that impressive
Capcom in charge of next gen graphics


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

They removed the arcade-y elements? Bad move....


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

"Aw maaaan"

Dat acting


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

SO

MANY

GAMES


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

No loading...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 10, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Well I won't to to be harsh... but Dead Rising 3 doesn't look very next gen



I was thinking the same.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2013)

When did Dead Rising become a generic zombie game


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2013)

Deadrising 3? I hope the main character isn't Frank...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

all the rumors are being confirmed.. wtf?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ONLY OPEN WORLD ZOMBIE GAME


I doubt this.


Khris said:


> Dead Rising 3.....Meh, never was a fan.



It's dead rising 3 without the humor that is dead rising.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Broadcast your game play live? Are people that egotistical?



...not sure if serious?





misao said:


> i noticed too



Please tell me the black guy didn't make it.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

Not just limited to what you find

What?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

No.

NO.

FUCK YOU RARE.

DON'T YOU DO THIS TO ME.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Guess what, Mass Effect said the same thing ck


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> SO
> 
> MANY
> 
> GAMES



Microsoft knew that anything else would have really pissed us off.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

Those automatic headshots


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Not a fan of Dead Rising but this game looks pretty decent.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> Please tell me the black guy didn't make it.



...He did.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 10, 2013)

that shit looks good


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2013)

Graphics are not impressive.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 10, 2013)

Intense....


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

Wasn't Dead rising meant to be quirky?


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

20fps dead rising 3


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

it does look Generic


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

> Open world

> "Thats the only way back!!"


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

needs more cowbell


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Now Dead Rising looks like it's Resident Evil.



It does. I don't like it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

It better not be exclusive.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2013)

Dat PS2 AI.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2013)

sledge saw


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> > Open world
> 
> > "Thats the only way back!!"


 Thanks, almost missed that


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

At least they still have crazy weapons.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

That was pretty cool with the saw-chuck...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Who knew that even weapon customization could entail humor?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

This dead rising doesn't look nearly as fun or as lighthearted as the previous ones.

It reminds me of what GTA4 did with taking itself way too seriously.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh, that chainsaw/hammer throw was fucking cool.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow that throw split


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Graphics are not impressive.



Many next-gen games at the beginning aren't too impressive graphically but this looks pretty good technically. 



Fiona said:


> > Open world
> 
> > "Thats the only way back!!"


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

> customize weapons

i bet you have to pay for them with rl moneys


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Where;s the cartoon look?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

They sure are taking a long time on a lackluster game....


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't really like the voice on that DR3 guy.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2013)

Hitting zombies with cars.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Smart Glass integration ck


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

I thought dead rising wasn't supposed to take itself seriously?

This looks more like *insert zombie title here*


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

It's exclusive, you can all cry now.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2013)

exclusive 

probbaly not for long


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

artillery smartglass
HAHHA FUCK YOU!


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

DR3 is an exclusive........


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

They made Dead Rising 3 without any of the things that made Dead rising fun. Good job ruining anther series.


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

this dude got a hook up for artillery strikes


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Witcher time!


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> This dead rising doesn't look nearly as fun or as lighthearted as the previous ones.
> 
> It reminds me of what GTA4 did with taking itself way too seriously.



true      dat


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Witcher 3             .


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

Bone exclusive


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Witcher 3 tiem!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> > Open world
> 
> > "Thats the only way back!!"


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2013)

mirrors edge 2 plz. multiplat


----------



## Jing (Jun 10, 2013)

No he did not just say Dead Rising 3 is XBOXOne exclusive D: God damn it...


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

exclusive


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

What did they do to DR?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck it is exclusive 

And Witcher 3


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll get it now, since it's not exclusive. There was no "XBox One exclusive" wallpaper at the end, he only said it would be out on Xbox this holiday.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOO NOT CD PROJECT RED


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, Witcher 3 isn't much of a surprise.

They announced ages ago that they were going to PC, PS4, and Xbox One.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

That was a weak shout out to Warsaw Poland


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

>Witcher 3

>Not exclusive

No shit.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

ok now for the witcher


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

OHHHHHHHHM MYYYY GOOOOD

WITCHER 3


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

OPTIONAL voice commands

I like that


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Witcher 3: Buzzword edition


----------



## Kishido (Jun 10, 2013)

Could they please stop with this SmartGlass shit... No one will buy that fuck.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Game looks fabulous.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Just show the game


----------



## Shozan (Jun 10, 2013)

first zombie game i kinda think i will buy


----------



## Corran (Jun 10, 2013)

Witcher 3 on stage, these guys hate drm, wow :/


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2013)

Smart glass can kiss my ass.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Rich‏@RichIGN1m 
No Capcom logo shown at all during Dead Rising 3? Weird. #E3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2013)

also...why is cd project at an ms conference.....i thought they hated drm and had principles


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

YOU GET A SHIP.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2013)

oh look a game ill get on the PS4


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm going to love exploring this world.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2013)

"Gameplay footage"


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Why are you guys saying DR3 is exclusive? There was no "Xbox One exclusive" screen at the end like there was with the others, all he said was that it would be out on Xbox this holiday season.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

So Insomiac and DR3 are the only real interesting things for me


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2013)

Stop showing the Kinect commands.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> It's exclusive, you can all cry now.



No no no, they can keep it.  

Now Killer Instinct.....

lol my brother fell asleep.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

making Skyrim look like shit with out even trying


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Just show the game



MS showing games.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

damn its still buffering this thing


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

oh snap witcher 3 looks stunning


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Low end PC graphics.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2013)

footage from the PC


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

I guess I should get around to playing the witcher series at some point


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

EA!!!!!!!!!!!!! Burn those bitches...


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

Water nymphs are back
Day 1 purchase


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

OH MY GOD, BITCHER 3 CONFIRMED FOR GOAT ALL YEARS


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> also...why is cd project at an ms conference.....i thought they hated drm and had principles



They were probably making the game on the Xbox One long before they learned about the DRM and even if they hate DRM it still doesn't mean that they can't port the game to the Xbox One for money.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Mirror Edge 2 time ck


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

Battlefield 4 guys.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Battlefield 4.

Time to go grab another beer.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Mirror's Edge? 


no, BF4 

60fps hmm


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2013)

battelfield 4, making a sandwhich


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Battlefield


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

BATTLEFIELD 4 AT 60FPS HURR DURR


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

MERMAID TITS CONFIRMED.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

great battlefield 4.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 10, 2013)

Now EA... No need to look this conference further


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Didn't hear much applause for EA.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> "Gameplay footage"



OKAY!!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

THE BOOING.

THE "QUIET!"

OH SHIT MY SIDES.


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh look, another shooter game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Borefield 4. Yay.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> making Skyrim look like shit with out even trying



Even Witcher 2 made Skyrim look like shit without trying


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

What's with all the multi-plats?

Where are the "15 exclusives", Microsoft??


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

sound issues again lmbo!!


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

not again


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

NA NA NANANA


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

I think there is a problem...


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

BOOOO!!!
Be quiet.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

No sound again ck

HAHAHA we will start over :rofl


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh my god this is so great


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT THIS IS AWESOME.

THE CROWD IS HECKLING.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Video feed got cut?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

lol, had to be EA who had technical issues


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

No sound?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dat Sound


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow they are fucking this up


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

EA is sucking today.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

LOL they can't even get the video going.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2013)

NANANANANAAAA


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

CRASHING AND BURNING!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> ...He did.


. . . . .


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

oh          dear


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Technically difficulties for EA?


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

battlefield..

in 1

2

3.....

it'll happen i promise


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2013)

WAIT WHAT DID I MISS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

NO SOUND TOTTALY BTW WE TOTTALY DIDN"T MONEYHAT THESE


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 10, 2013)

Am I witnessing a fuck up on live BF4?!


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

hahahahhhahahahahahaha


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2013)

lmao the sound


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

What is even happening?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

OMG THA FAILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## cloud1465 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hahahahahahhahahhhahaha


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 10, 2013)

Bwahahahahahahahaha


----------



## kaneflame (Jun 10, 2013)

Maybe the Xbone overheated?


----------



## Shozan (Jun 10, 2013)

anoter sound fuck up! :rofl


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

EPIC FAIL!


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 10, 2013)

It'll happen I promise


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2013)

Finally


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

IT'S SO GOOD, IT SUCKS SOUND.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Pretty graphics as expected.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

Shamefur dispray


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

XBox fix sound!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Crowd: Nothing is showing. Should we clap?


----------



## Kishido (Jun 10, 2013)

Someone just lost his job now


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I feel bad for that guy :rofl


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAAHA


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

EA


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

Is that COD: Ghost?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Dudebros jizzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

shinethedown said:


> It'll happen I promise



Yeah, trusting EA...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 10, 2013)

Is there any HQ streams twitch is stuck at 240p.


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2013)

Hahahaha technical difficulties again


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I demand more sound issues


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

EA: You had one job.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> They were probably making the game on the Xbox One long before they learned about the DRM and even if they hate DRM it still doesn't mean that they can't port the game to the Xbox One for money.



its about sticking to your guns. if they werent serious about being pro consumer they should not have talked.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> WAIT WHAT DID I MISS :LMAO :LMAO :LMAO



Battlefield 4 trailer had no sound.

Audience laughed.

A guy told the crowd to be quiet.

Some audience guy yelled out, "NA NA NA NAA NAAA!"

Random people yelling out more stuff with more "shh"'ing.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 10, 2013)

This is the unlimited power of the cloud


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

> CEO Kaz Hirai ‏@KazHiraiCEO 51s
> He must not have connected to the Internet in the last 24 hours #XboxE3



OH GOD MY SIDES


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

not a fan or shoot em ups in general


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2013)

boat tearing apart was cool


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

kaneflame said:


> Maybe the Xbone overheated?


VCR OF DEATH.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 10, 2013)

MY FUCKING SIDES


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Is that COD: Ghost?



There's no dog in this video so no,.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 10, 2013)

There was an AI guy just now running in place in mid air.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 10, 2013)

they said it was a red ring!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Look at that plane crash


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2013)

Xbox one, day one purchase for the deaf.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

Is it just me or does this look more like COD than Battlefield


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, at least the graphics were impressive.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> There was an AI guy just now running in place in mid air.





Well, the game is far from complete so some bugs are expected.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> I demand more sound issues



Yes. More.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

it's running on pc i bet


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2013)

Dem shiny graphics.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

*Remembers the beta for BF3 having massive bugs*.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Why was he even looking at that 

Looks like Ubisoft for Sony event.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

The guy playing this kinda sucks.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 10, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Is it just me or does this look more like COD than Battlefield



Every FPS looks like COD nowadays.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Battlefield 4: Only on Xbox One.....and PS4......and PC


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Cheesemeister‏@Cheesemeister3k1m 
Battlefield 4, coming soon to #PS4! #JumpOut


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

The last game they show better have no sound or else


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> Battlefield 4: Only on Xbox One.....and PS4......and PC



I wouldn't even mind if BF4 was a Xbox One exclusive, I've lost all interest in the franchise.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

The opening gameplay is kinda of ironic.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

God, this shit is boring.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

So the One red ringed?


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2013)

Foster said:


> Hahahaha technical difficulties again



Conference failure. only on xbox one


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

That guy is pissed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Do fish move out of the way?


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> So the One red ringed?



At this point, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2013)

Yey they're done.

AND THEN THE BUFFER FFFF--


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

They have failed so hard


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait I really though that last moment had no sound hahaha

No Mirror Edge 2?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2013)

a fucking map pack


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

This Phil Spencer guy has a nice shirt.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> The last game they show better have no sound or else



The silent game.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Hasn't all of the DR's been MS exclusive?


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> They have failed so hard



i have to agree :/


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

at least it ran at 60fps if nothing else


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait what is this?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> Do fish move out of the way?



They didn't mention that revolutionary future so it's safe to assume that they don't.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn, wish I had a computer to play B4 looking like that.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

More indie games


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

WHAT                        .


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Below seems interesting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

I can't see shit.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> Hasn't all of the DR's been MS exclusive?



I think only the first

could be wrong


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Was I suppose to be impressed by Below?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2013)

oh shit that looks cool


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

I couldn't see anything tbh.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

WHAT indeed


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Just look at that shirt.

Cute as fuck.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

I would like the camera to move closer please.


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

game for ants


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 10, 2013)

I could barely make out anything.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

>Heroes
>Marcus Fenix


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> The last game they show better have no sound or else



It happened twice. It'll probably happen again.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

That trailer just conveyed what I was thinking

What


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks like Black Tusk Studios game is next.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

can't see nothing either


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

You have my interest Microsoft.

What is this spy stuff.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

That trailer wasn't even enough to interest me.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2013)

so a spy game i guess


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Mission Impossible: The Game


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> >Heroes
> >Marcus Fenix



he is one, whats the problem


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

And what game was that?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Sand physics.

Or CG.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

..... What the hell is this?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> EA: You had one job.


And it was to entertain us.  *claps, reading thread as he works*  Well done, EA.  Well done, MS.  Sony should just pack up and go home, because they can't give themselves any better press than this has.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

????????????????

I'm so lost.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Was I suppose to be impressed by Below?



If you are an indie game fan, then yes.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait that was all they showed :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

ohh working

and another fps

how interesting


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, that trailer was fast.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Definitely CG.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

They're showing exclusives, but no gameplay.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 10, 2013)

More CGI bullshit.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

I like the looks of this game.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

So much sand in this conference


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice gameplay...not.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

SAND CONFIRMED.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh shit, sand robuts.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

That sand ck


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

HALO.

OH FUCK.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Never mind, its Halo.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 10, 2013)

It's Halo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Halo 5 People.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

zonee of the enders


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh, it's halo?


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

Fucking halo

they got me


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

NEW HALO! I FUCKING CALLED IT


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

What's a megazord doing in the desert


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

Hooray for more Halo.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2013)

what the fuck does master cheif need cloak thing for


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Ah there's Halo. Anyone who isn't fucked up, Drink.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh look.

A new Halo


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

BEST HALO TRAILER EVER!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> If you are an indie game fan, then yes.



They could have done a better job of showing it off then.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2013)

OH SO THAT WAS HALO

My cousin's gonna buy the Xbone now fuck.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

Holy fuck that CGI trailer is mad impressive (doesn't say anything about the game ofc)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

OH WOW, IT'S FUCKING HALO.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

That sand sure was pretty awesome.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Why is halo FF all of a sudden?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait a Halo 5 demo?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh shit Halo looks good


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

oh look

new halo


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2013)

Dem cgi.

10/char


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh... Halo...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 10, 2013)

did I miss the Halo reveal Fuuuccccccccckkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh goody, Master Chief in the desert.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

if they're showing halo it means we're close to end


----------



## Kishido (Jun 10, 2013)

LOL no one cares about HALO

PS
Once again sound fail


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 10, 2013)

oh thank god i didnt


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

So much pre-rendered and canned footage!


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> what the fuck does master cheif need cloak thing for



To block as much of the sand as possible during sandstorms?


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 10, 2013)

If nothing else, I'm looking forward to Halo 5's story.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

WEAR HIGH TECH POWER ARMOR

PUT ON SAND ROBE ANYWAY


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

LOL, a hooded Master Chief.....


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

Halo:Gundam editon


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2013)

So they had him wearing that just so that we didn't instantly know it was Halo, since there is no logical reason for him to have been wearing it


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

and with that the trailer went from intriguing to meh


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Blistering 60fps?

Bitch please. 120fps or gtfo.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Cloud computing ck

First time at 60 FPS?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Cloud computing. What's the count now?


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

This isnt even funny anymore


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

everyone riding on that 60fps train


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Halo @ 60 fps?  That's nice I suppose.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

>60 fps



LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Kishido (Jun 10, 2013)

"the power of cloud computing"

Seriously shut up MS


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 10, 2013)

thats it they all they revealed?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

Dedicated servers? On console?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

$499 in the US.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2013)

november release, 500 dollars


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2013)

Halo? Again?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> WEAR HIGH TECH POWER ARMOR
> 
> PUT ON SAND ROBE ANYWAY



Sand > High tech power armor.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

$499 Bye DRM fucking console..


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow, the European Markets are getting fucked. No Japan release I noticed.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

500 DOLLARS.

CALLED IT.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

$499 price tag confirmed


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

November for $500...meh.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

499 bucks


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

499$ for xbone HAHAHHAHAH


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

500 dollars


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> and with that the trailer went from intriguing to meh



pretty much :|


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

499 for this...ck


ck



ck

Confirmed DOR


----------



## cloud1465 (Jun 10, 2013)

499 yep this thing is dead


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

We are almost done.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> And it was to entertain us.  *claps, reading thread as he works*  Well done, EA.  Well done, MS.  Sony should just pack up and go home, because they can't give themselves any better press than this has.





Lord Genome said:


> what the fuck does master cheif need cloak thing for



It says something when I was interested in a game and then as soon as I saw Master Chief I lost interest.

$499?

You are out of your mind.

*Looks at Killer Instinct* No.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 10, 2013)

500 Dollar price tag in November. Yeah, sounds about right.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2013)

ARE THEY DONE NOW


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

$500? yeah, no thanks.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

499 dollars
499 euros

Fuck you too Microsoft
1 dollar = 0.76 euro


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

$500 not counting gold ofc


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

FIVE HUNDRED FUCKING DOLLARS.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

I hope that PS4 is less than $450.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

499 US DOLLARS


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 10, 2013)

Uhhh, no clarification on the bs ?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Wow, the European Markets are getting fucked. No Japan release I noticed.



I noticed that too.

499 euros, and did he say 499 quid?


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

save me sony


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Sand > High tech power armor.



Considering his helmet was cracked, he pobably had to improvise


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2013)

gears of war or cod


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Uhhh, no clarification on the bs ?



Not a single bit of clarification.

Meaning they're afraid of talking about that right now and ruining their already abysmal reveal.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

Yerp, Titanfall. Not impressed


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Besides two amazing looking games it was pretty weak from m$ overall.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2013)

$500 for that crap that'll red ring constantly.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 10, 2013)

Heh, $500.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

This looks somewhat impressive.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

JUST HOW MANY SHOOTERS DOES ONE EVEN NEED????????????????


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

This looks.... awesome.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

No Bark of Duty?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't think Killer Instinct is worth $499 price tag


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

All Sony needs to do is make the PS4 $400 and they win this gen.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

500 Euros is rediculous


----------



## God Movement (Jun 10, 2013)

This monkey said ?429? No thanks bro


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

Good ms didn't have enough shooters


----------



## Kishido (Jun 10, 2013)

499 Dollars... 499 Dollars

For what MS for what? For a console which gives me less freedome than my old one... or is it for your unlimited clour power?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Steal that gamen row row fight da powah


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA. There's no fucking way I'm paying $500 for a modernized IBM.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> JUST HOW MANY SHOOTERS DOES ONE EVEN NEED????????????????



One can never have enough shooters.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 10, 2013)

Titanfall looks good.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Titanfall looks nice. Gotta admit.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

$500


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

SnK ripoff


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

No fucking way man. I just don't believe it.

499 dollars = ~379 euro. They are overpricing this shit for 120 euro or 160 dollars.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

$500 is pushing it already, €500 though?  That's just insane.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> save me sony



we're so in sync it scares me


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Titanfall...looks pretty fucking good.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait I thought that was all they were going to show.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Now I'm curious as to what Sony will be showing at their conference.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Xbone go home


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2013)

Where's the variety?

Michael bay the video game.


----------



## kaneflame (Jun 10, 2013)

The dude even had a troll face while saying $499. lol


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck off with this cloud shit already...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> Don't think Killer Instinct is worth $499 price tag



Nope... and plus DRM plus used game bs... nope


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

nice Source update


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Titanfall doesn't look bad.

But I'm not paying 500 for that. Or Halo. Or Killer Instinct. 

Now if they show Banjo, then this will be a different story.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay, Titan Fall does look impressive.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

So is this a MMO FPS?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> One can never have enough shooters.



And not a single platformer


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

ME2 and PoP were supposed to be shown smh


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

$500 and i cant rent games. I cant trade with my friends and i have to check in every 24 hours? 


Microsoft you can go fuck yourselves.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck this noise. Way too many shooters. 

Sony needs to fuck up royally not to blow MS out of the water.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Gotta go to work now. 

Pretty bland conference overall. 

Spoiler Alert Sony is winning this generation. 

Later guys.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

So

Titanfall
Ryse
Spark
Killer Instinct
Witcher3
The Panzer Dragoon game

Yeah i think i might get a One now thats a pretty good line up


----------



## Kishido (Jun 10, 2013)

500 bucks... Seriously MS. Fuck off... When do you will learn? Weren't Windows Phone 8 and Windows 8 enough of an failure


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Titanfall doesn't look bad.
> 
> But I'm not paying 500 for that. Or Halo. Or Killer Instinct.
> 
> Now if they show Banjo, then this will be a different story.



they will become useless wend they shut the servers after 8 years on the end of the console.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

xbaxone isn't deafinitely for me

> 90% online shooters

> overpriced

nope, no, nada


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

?320 pound for UK people unless I'm mistaken?


----------



## Tim (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

More FPS bullshit.

Xbone is going to fail so hard this fall


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I was more impressed with DR3.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

An online competitive campaign mode? Interesting....


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Titanfall doesn't seem so bad.  COD's influence can be felt but those mechas are bound to add some spice to the gameplay.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

lool

I guess Kinect being included drives the price up

500 euros


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> JUST HOW MANY SHOOTERS DOES ONE EVEN NEED????????????????


One can never have enough shooters. 


Kira Yamato said:


> Don't think Killer Instinct is worth $499 price tag


No kidding. 


Renegade Knight said:


> All Sony needs to do is make the PS4 $400 and they win this gen.


Make it $350. 


Titan Fall looks nice I'll give it that.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2013)

looks like current gen


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

at this point i'm just wainting to see sony and even nintendo later


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2013)

500 bucks....heh


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2013)

yeah titanfall is gonna make me sad im not getting an xbox


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

How much did MS pay for this?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

Attack on Titanfall


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

the only exclusive that i was interested is DR3 but that most likely come to the PS3 and b e a time exclusive.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

This mech gameplay looks pretty cool.

Now release a PC version.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> So
> 
> Titanfall
> Ryse
> ...



Don't fall to the dark side.


----------



## Jing (Jun 10, 2013)

So they are sweeping the console policies under the rug, hoping people would forget. Yeah, I dont think so MS...even after flaunting Dead Rising 3 at me, you can still go fuck yourselves.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck this I expected to pilot the mech in third person, not a FP within an FP.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Please say this is not just exclusive to PC and Xbone


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2013)

Reminds me of District 9, Tetra be fapping.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2013)

How many shooters do we need? I really hope Sony show something new gameplay-wise.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Pringles said:


> looks like current gen



If by current gen you mean the PC then sure.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> 500 bucks....heh



Don't know why anyone was expecting less.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2013)

I guess I can get a glass of water now...



Scizor said:


> Attack on Titanfall


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

These were the games that personally interested me:

Ryse
Titanfall
Spark
Dead Rising 3
Halo


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

This is all live gameplay, for sure.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Ejecting out of that Titan cockpit like a BOSS


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

shooters everywere.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

This looks half-decent tbh.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Don't fall to the dark side.



Must play Titanfall


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn, Sony please have a good conference :33


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuvking 499$? That's too much for the xbone.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

Not gonna lie. That Titan jump was pretty boss.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Titanfall another boring shooter


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

as someone who played xbox exclusively this gen

take my money Sony


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> These were the games that personally interested me:
> 
> Ryse
> Titanfall
> ...



No Witcher 2.  Death-kun confirmed for shit tier taste.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Scratch that.

Titanfall looks FUCKING awesome.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2013)

YES ARE THEY DONE NOW

I only saw the stuff after Sunshine Overdrive, the only things that interested me were Spark and possibly Titanfall.  But as if I'm buying anything, I just like looking at it.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

It's all over.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> So
> 
> Titanfall
> Ryse
> ...



You're kidding right?


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

And it's over.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

That Titanfall guy was the only person on stage that didn't make me angry.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> These were the games that personally interested me:
> 
> Ryse
> Titanfall
> ...



No KI? the best of the show by far? screw you


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2013)

*"Should *be exlusive to Xbox One"


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

Not a single word about ANY of the concerns of the consumers. 

Fucking wow.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait is Titanfall coming to PC?


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony, don't let me down


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Must play Titanfall



You can play it at a friend's, who has purchased a Xbox One, house.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok that was a pretty good conference, they showed the games  that every one bitched about, and said games were pretty good


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

HERE'S the lineup for today.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> No KI? the best of the show by far? screw you



I never played the other KI games, so I don't have an opinion. It looks like a good fighter, though.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 10, 2013)

My God, Zampella has aged...


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

what where they even thinking


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

Titanfall is an exclusive, out in 2014.

Only other game that interested me was Killer Instinct.

$500 for XBox One and all its' issues.
Depending on when KI would release, that's $60-70 there. Titanfall is the only other game I'm interested in, not out until 2014...another $60-70.

Not worth it. Not even close to worth it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok, for a Microsoft conference?

This was not bad at all, pretty good. Blows my mind that I'm actually saying this.

I'm not paying for this overpriced piece of shit but damn, it has some games going on.


----------



## Jing (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Not a single word about ANY of the concerns of the consumers.
> 
> Fucking wow.



Yup. Speaks for itself pretty much...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2013)

Well that sucked. I like my shooters but I need more than that. Add in Kinect watching you and all the shit related with drm. fuck you M$.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 10, 2013)

when does the sony conference start?


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Not a single word about ANY of the concerns of the consumers.
> 
> Fucking wow.


They said they were focusing on games and on stage that's the best thing they could do.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Not a single word about ANY of the concerns of the consumers.
> 
> Fucking wow.



Oh come now, you expected differently?

I'm surprised about the price though. I would've figured they would put it at 450 at most.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

So guys.... $500


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Not a single word about ANY of the concerns of the consumers.
> 
> Fucking wow.



We shouldn't have expected them to do so otherwise.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Remember no after press conference event ck


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Not a single word about ANY of the concerns of the consumers.
> 
> Fucking wow.



they just don't care at all.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

Microsoft has lost. *By far*

Great you showed us games. 

What about our concerns?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Thdyingbreed said:


> when does the sony conference start?



in 7 hours.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

*watching Spike TV's  post Microsoft coverage*


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Pringles said:


> looks like current gen



well, it's running on a last gen engine 

but they modified it pretty well


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Enclave said:


> You're kidding right?



Ryse looks fucking amazing so no, not at all.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

Still not getting a Bone out of principle, but I gotta admit, they've got a decent lineup.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

"Reasonable given what you're getting"

Get the fuck out of here


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Oh come now, you expected differently?
> 
> I'm surprised about the price though. I would've figured they would put it at 450 at most.



All the features they added and deals with various companies really pushed the price up quite a bit.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

I'd like to think the giraffe caused the sound problems Microsoft was having.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2013)

500 lel I'm definitely out.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Microsoft has lost. *By far*



They did show good games imo, but the DRM, 24hrs-online and 500 price point is still a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

PS4 is going to be in the same range.. $450 to $499... No way in hell I am getting any of them.. X1 DRM BS still on play so yeah fuck it.. Not even KI can make me buy it.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony's conference will be at three in the morning tomorrow here


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> So guys.... $500



Don't you mean "499 US Dollars?"


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Is it over?

If so. Let me get it clear.

Only Dead Rising 3, Ryse, Titanfall and Killer Instinct are on XBoxOne only and a single console cost, what, ?320 pound?

I think Sony shouldn't be greatly worried....


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm gonna be at work when most of these conferences air. I hope business will be a little dead when Sony rolls along.


----------



## Jing (Jun 10, 2013)

Spikes not gonna air Sonys conference arent they? it happens pretty late in the day.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 10, 2013)

?429 you know

I'm just perplexed


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll be getting Metal Gear Solid 5 on the PC. Based Kojima.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Microsoft has lost. *By far*
> 
> Great you showed us games.
> 
> What about our concerns?



Our concerns are irrelevant to them.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

BF4 surprised me running at 60fps, CoD might be dethroned this year. Same smooth feel, but better fidelity on BFs side. Don't really care though.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

So, it looks like the problem with the Xbox One won't be the games.

It's the terrible anti-consumer policies, shoddy hardware and bad pricing.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Xbone is a dudebro console. Most of what I saw where shooters and im not buying it to play shooters only.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

none of these games looked like a console seller to me.

they will fall, hard, no doubt


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 10, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> They said they were focusing on games and on stage that's the best thing they could do.



the best they could do is cancel the launch and start over.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2013)

Titanfall is amazing  .. liked the gameplay itself very very much


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Microsoft failed to address any questions that gamers are worried about as expected. The ball's in Sony's court.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

Anyone who swallows the BS that MS just tried feeding us deserves to get screwed out of their 500 bucks.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Kishido said:


> 500 bucks... Seriously MS. Fuck off... When do you will learn? Weren't Windows Phone 8 and Windows 8 enough of an failure


Clearly not. 
My thoughts exactly. 

Gamers don't care about the issues with the xbox one? My ass. 

So besides killer instinct, nothing that had me going .

It isn't worth $500.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2013)

Unless Beyond Good and Evil 2 is a Xbox one exclusive, bye MS.

Now Sony need to not disappoint.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Well I will give it a C- or a D+


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Don't you mean "499 US Dollars?"



Fuck yo technicalities


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow, such a huge disappointment, all fucking fps exclusive nothing else, Witcher on PC , MGS multi and yea, take your pick.
It seems they gonna hang on Halo balls once more.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> BF4 surprised me running at 60fps, CoD might be dethroned this year. Same smooth feel, but better fidelity on BFs side. Don't really care though.



It'll happen sooner or later.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll rate Microsofts presentation a 4.99/10.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Xbone is a dudebro console. Most of what I saw where shooters and im not buying it to play shooters only.



They did better that I though with the games... even with the moneyhats ones..


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2013)

why would Microsoft address what consumers are worried about

people forget that E3 is primarily a trade show for the industry and the investors they don't give a goddamn about the customer in this show


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, it looks like the problem with the Xbox One won't be the games.
> 
> It's the terrible anti-consumer policies, shoddy hardware and bad pricing.



Basically, yeah.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Well I will give it a C- or a D+



i'll give them a T

and T stands for troll


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

Honestly underwhelmed.  PS4 has a chance to capitalize.

Show less shooters more Adventure games announce a few epic games i.e KH3, FF Versus, The Last Guardian.

Win...


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I'll be getting Metal Gear Solid 5 on the PC. Based Kojima.



hopefully it'll come out on PC


----------



## God Movement (Jun 10, 2013)

Is there any reason in particular they're charging the Europeans such extortionate amounts?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Here's your Titanfall


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Xbone is a dudebro console. Most of what I saw where shooters and im not buying it to play shooters only.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

So how many games are launch titles?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Titanfall isn't an exclusive either apparently. It's coming to PC.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

I give the conference a 7/10

They showed some exclusives, and some multi-plats. 
There was barely any diversity or interesting titles, besides Killer Instinct, DR3, and Titan Fall.

and that $500 price just buried them in the ground even more.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Jing said:


> Spikes not gonna air Sonys conference arent they? it happens pretty late in the day.



Looking at the program guide, they're airing the Dodgeball movie >_>

I guess, I'll watch it live stream.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Ryse looked like shit


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> the best they could do is cancel the launch and start over.



A complete redesign is in order. Better to skip a generation at this point.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2013)

also bad pricing  the PS3 cost at least 500 if not more when it first came out

dat revisionism


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Titanfall isn't an exclusive either apparently. It's coming to PC.



Fabulous news.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> hopefully it'll come out on PC



Have you been living under a rock? It was confirmed a while ago.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

That was dry and basic tbh.

And did they address the DRM issue at all?


----------



## SternRitter (Jun 10, 2013)

People acting as if the PS4 will be ultimate bargain price? It'll cost the same if not more. 
Niether console looks interesting halo for old times sake and killer fucking instinct! But not enough to sell me one.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I need a PC to play Tianfall


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 10, 2013)

Well there is a marketing tactic where you offer something at a high price, but then create a way to discount it so that people actually play less for it to get it in their hands.

L'eggs (pantyhose) actually did this when they launched their product back in the 1960s. They over-priced the products, but then offered 75% off coupons in women's magazines, and most people bought it  for the price that they thought it worth.

So what could happen here is Microsoft could bundle the X-bone with a long term Live Gold subscription (say 2 years) that can get you the X-box One for less. Or maybe they can subsidize it through your cable providers and they can sell you the X-box One for less money.

There are indications that X-box is actually doing that.

If you are not buying the X-box One bundled with other services $500 is the price you're looking at though.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 10, 2013)

This my prediction for Sony's presentation. 

Sony dude walks in, thundering applause happens. He signals the crowed to quiet down, an intense glare colors his face. An intense atmosphere falls upon the room, minds race being able to only imagine the wonders that awaits them. The Sony dude opens his lips, people are on the edge of their seats, and then he says:

"No DRM and free online" 

The crowed erupts, people faint over the awesomeness of the announcement. The Sony dude leaves, the conference is short but who gives a shit ? 

NO DRM and FREE ONLINE BITCHES !!!!!

The streets run green with MS blood, why Sony fans go get pizza and watch strippers. 

It has been a good day...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2013)

Para trying hard to defend M$'s honour


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

For a Microsoft conference?

This wasn't bad at all, it was actually good. They had good games up the ass in here, I can't believe I'm actually saying this. Bizarro fucking E3.

I'm not buying this overpriced piece of shit console but credit where credit is due.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Jing said:


> Spikes not gonna air Sonys conference arent they? it happens pretty late in the day.



Geoff; Just as planned. . . . ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

I wouldn't buy Ryse for 2 dollars. Legit talk.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Guys.... did you notices? no Japan release? or price? Lmao is not coming there right?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> That was dry and basic tbh.
> 
> And did they address the DRM issue at all?



They didn't do such a thing.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2013)

so is sony press conference tomorrow? Anyone got a schedule because E3's site is balls.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2013)

honestly, anyone who's saying they *lost* is deluding themselves

the games were mostly decent (I basically expected *nothing*, thus my expectations were exceeded), most buyers won't care about internet or DRM or kinect, they'll buy this as they bought Xbox360, M$ will be making their $$$

which is good since we *don't* want monopoly in the market



don't gonna get it though most likely, but I have my own reasons


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2013)

Halo, Halo should've fucking stop at 3 and be done with, this milking becoming rather annoying now.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Have you been living under a rock? It was confirmed a while ago.



it was confirmed to be developed on a PC as the basis for other platforms, but a PC release has yet to be confirmed


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Guys.... did you notices? no Japan release? or price? Lmao is not coming there right?



It's pointless to even talk about Xbox One's future in Japan, no one gives a shit over there about the console.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

DR3 and Titanfall are the only things I liked overall.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 10, 2013)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Is it over?
> 
> If so. Let me get it clear.
> 
> ...



?420

Yeah you guys in England are getting fucked.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> That was dry and basic tbh.
> 
> And did they address the DRM issue at all?



i don't think so... could be wrong though, was having some streaming issues.

they basically showed games.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Ryse looked like shit



Confirmed for shit taste


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> so is sony press conference tomorrow? Anyone got a schedule because E3's site is balls.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

The ball is in Sony's court to take a strike and bury Microsoft for good.

Damn, I surely hope they would show Beyond Good and Evil 2 and The Last Guardian at Sony event.

Cos if they do, then I would happily bend over the table and allow Sony guys to get their way with me!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Pretty decent conference. So MGSV is coming on next-gen consoles, Halo 5, Titanfall, MS's answer to LBP with Project Spark, Forza 5, Quantum Break, Ryse, KI, Sunset Overdrive, some XBLA games, and EXCLUSIVE BF4 MAP PACK CONTENT.

I'll most likely wait for a price drop or 2nd model to come out.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

That Killer Strike. Game. But I'm not getting Xbone


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2013)

are people actually mad they did nothing but show games , the games all looked decent at the very least. some of you nerds just love to complain.


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> so is sony press conference tomorrow? Anyone got a schedule because E3's site is balls.



7 hours from now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> so is sony press conference tomorrow? Anyone got a schedule because E3's site is balls.



Depends where you live. It's on tonight for me (9pm)


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Xbone gets a clap from me for being so entertaining, though.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

I have no problem paying 499 dollars for the Xbox One. That is of course assuming it comes packaged with a PS4.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2013)

I was pleased .

A shit ton of new original IPs, internet still complains .

Black Tusk reveal was a straight ass tease.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> honestly, anyone who's saying they *lost* is deluding themselves
> 
> the games were mostly decent (I basically expected *nothing*, thus my expectations were exceeded), most buyers won't care about internet or DRM or kinect, they'll buy this as they bought Xbox360, M$ will be making their $$$
> 
> ...


You did expected nothing at new generation reveal, really ?


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

HERE HAVE AWESUM GAIMES 

- But what about the DRM? 

SMART GLASS SMART GLASS SMART GLASS SMART GLASS

- But what about Used games? 

EXPLOSIONS EXPLOSIONS SHINY CARS EXPLOSIONS GUNS GUNS GUNS

- But what about the Always online DRM? 

PRETTY GRAPHICS PRETTY GRAPHICS PUNCHING GAME GUNS GUNS GUNS

-  




They just tried manipulate the hell out of us by giving us the _illusion_ of listening to our concerns by showing us all the games we have been wanting to see while simultaneously cramming down all the things we dont want down our throats. 

> You want all these pretty games and stuff? 

- Yes  

> Then give me 500 bucks and then purchase all of them at full price. You can never trade them with friends and we will control the fuck out of the way you get to use the system. 

> 

Fuck you Microsoft. Fuck you.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

The conference was what M$ said it will be.. About games. Like or not. It was a good/decent one.

The games are there. The money hats are there.. Now what? fix your fucking DRM shit M$


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> ?420
> 
> Yeah you guys in England are getting fucked.



Not me, :33

My Xbox fanboys mates are.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I wished Insomiac showed more about there game.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> They didn't do such a thing.





I don't believe they really showed any kind of benefit of having the 24-hour online check or addressed any of the other things everyone's been talking about.

Messy...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2013)

> Damn, I surely hope they would show Beyond Good and Evil 2 and The Last Guardian at Sony event.



Two games I've been waiting for since 05. They give me these two and Sony can have my unborn children. Though Ubisoft is a few hours. Really looking forward to what they bring.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, Microsoft promised games and they did deliver. The conference was okay/good, not terrible like everyone thought it would be. I'm surprised, but I'm still not getting an XB1. I might get a USED one later in its life, after it gets a "slim" model and a price cut.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

Shoot! I'm gonna miss at LEAST an hour of Sony's conference


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Guys.... did you notices? no Japan release? or price? Lmao is not coming there right?



There is no japan as far as Microsoft is concerned.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> are people actually mad they did nothing but show games , the games all looked decent at the very least. some of you nerds just love to complain.



It's the internet.

MICROSOFT SHOWED NO GAMES!!!!111

*proceeds to show nothing but games

MICROSOFT DID NOT ADDRESS THE DRM!!!!111

The price is a bit higher than I liked but you are all deluding yourselves if you think Sony is not gonna charge the same if not higher.

Sony isn't exactly known for their cheap products .


----------



## Enclave (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Not a single word about ANY of the concerns of the consumers.
> 
> Fucking wow.



According to CBoat on NeoGAF we'll be hearing more about DRM (and by more I mean it's apparently even worse than we have heard so far) come Gamescon in August.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> You did expected nothing at new generation reveal, really ?


yep, expected multiplatforms + pure kinect shit + just Halo 

got more then that


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

So Versus 13 for PS4


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Cboat will have some explaining to do. No ME2 nor PoP were shown


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 10, 2013)

that insomniac game looked pretty interesting.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Hope I can stay awake for Sony conference


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> HERE HAVE AWESUM GAIMES
> 
> - But what about the DRM?
> 
> ...


You don't talk about those kind of things at a conference like that. Unless you want to put your audience to sleep I guess.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

I didn't get to see Banjo and K or Fable. 

Not likeing this.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> are people actually mad they did nothing but show games , the games all looked decent at the very least. some of you nerds just love to complain.



To sum up

3 Weeks ago : OMG STOP TALKING ABOUT THE HARDWARE AND SHOW US THE GAMES

Today: OMG STOP TALKING ABOUT THE GAMES AND TALK ABOUT THE HARDWARE


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2013)

sworder said:


> Titanfall on X360
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Xbox One, I'll play this game on my current Xbox



The 360 version is being made by another studio, wouldn't really trust that version.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2013)

TitanFall on X360 is great news


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I was pleased .
> 
> A shit ton of new original IPs, internet still complains .
> 
> Black Tusk reveal was a straight ass tease.



of course it a DMR fucking console.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2013)

Platinum said:


> *Sony isn't exactly known for their cheap products *.



this

it's like people forget Sony has always had the most expensive console when it first comes out

the PS1 was like this, the PS2 was like this, the PS3 too

I wouldn't be surprised if the PS4 started at $600 but knowing the fanboys they'll still eat that shit up


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Well be getting later down the line, definitely not this year.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2013)

Platinum said:


> It's the internet.
> 
> MICROSOFT SHOWED NO GAMES!!!!111
> 
> ...


Which of the 15 exclusive you saw on this conference ?
And from these exclusive which one actually are worth shit ?
Seriously, only a fanboy could be pleased with this shit


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2013)

Platinum said:


> The 360 version is being made by another studio, wouldn't really trust that version.


I hope PC version is the same as Xbone





Zen-aku said:


> To sum up
> 
> 3 Weeks ago : OMG STOP TALKING ABOUT THE HARDWARE AND SHOW US THE GAMES
> 
> Today: OMG STOP TALKING ABOUT THE GAMES AND TALK ABOUT THE HARDWARE


t'is the internet


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

Really for me Nintendo is where it is at for me this year.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 10, 2013)

Still not interested nor willing spend over ?400.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm really digging Sunshot Overdrive.

I love stylized games like that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes X1 is a DMR fucking console... even with the strong game showing and the stupid price tag


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol apologists. 

Who cares about the big bucket of shit MS dropped on the consumers ?

Look, shiny shooters !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

Parallax said:


> this
> 
> it's like people forget Sony has always had the most expensive console when it first comes out
> 
> ...



Id rather pay 600 bucks and actually own the games that i buy.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait Titanfall on 360... now I won't buy it even longer


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Well, Microsoft promised games and they did deliver. The conference was okay/good, not terrible like everyone thought it would be. I'm surprised, but I'm still not getting an XB1. I might get a USED one later in its life, after it gets a "slim" model and a price cut.



I might not even get it then, personally.

Objectively, the conference was decent and showed plenty of games to shut the gaming community up regarding the subject.

Personally, however, only Titanfall and Dead Rising 3 really interested me. And that was more because of the ideas behind them than the games themselves.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Gotta give it to Microsoft, only by making the worse fucking console in videogame history were they able to make a decent E3 conference.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 10, 2013)

Also I like how whenever Microsoft can't deliver, somebody brings up Sony as a blanket


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the PS4 started at $600 but knowing the fanboys they'll still eat that shit up



They said it won't be priced like the ps3. Ps4 will probably cost 399$.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Id rather pay 600 bucks and actually own the games that i buy.



you do know that Sony has wanted to do that for a very loooooooooong time right?  They've always lamented the loss of profits that used games cause and you're only kidding yourself if you don't think they'll implement that shit in the near future


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2013)

the best thing was still the MGS5 trailer


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Which of the 15 exclusive you saw on this conference ?
> And from these exclusive which one actually are worth shit ?
> Seriously, only a fanboy could be pleased with this shit



Ryse
Spark
Killer Instinct 
Titanfall
Halo
Crimson Dragon


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

It's hard for me to be excited about the Insomniac game, since it was just a cgi cut-scene.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Thief PS4 showing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2013)

$399 PS4 is veeeery optimistic

450-500 I say


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

We got that MGS5 gameplay trailer up yet? Wanna make some gifs.


----------



## Juub (Jun 10, 2013)

Quantum Break
KI
Project Spark
Forza
Ryse
Dead Rising
Crimson Dragon

Waaaah, waaaaah!!! Only FPS games whaaaaah!!!!

Gamers are a bunch of whiners. They don't show games on the reveal, people complain. They show nothing but game at E3, people still complain.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Ryse
> Spark
> Killer Instinct
> Titanfall
> Halo




They're not platformers or RPGs, so they don't count as real games 


Let's forget they have Crimson Dragon which is a fucking railshooter aka an extremely niche genre .

This was a great press conference for Xbox, the used game thing is the biggest thing holding them back. TBH, I thought they were gonna go a more "yeah we dont got exclusives, so what" route, so I am fairly happy, and I'm not even an Xbox fan.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

My favorite game from their conference was Spark.  It looked great and looked like it was fun as fuck to play.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> We got that MGS5 gameplay trailer up yet? Wanna make some gifs.



[YOUTUBE]qrcx0DToDL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I need to see more of Spark to get more interested.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Ryse
> Spark
> Killer Instinct
> Titanfall
> Halo



Quantum Theory, ^ (use bro).


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Nintendo better revealed some stuff about SMT X Fire Emblem. Only thing I care about from them.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2013)

I can't even remember all the shown game names right now 


gonna have to look them up later


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

Parallax said:


> you do know that Sony has wanted to do that for a very loooooooooong time right?  They've always lamented the loss of profits that used games cause and you're only kidding yourself if you don't think they'll implement that shit in the near future



 

Yeah okay. We will see what happens tonight


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> [YOUTUBE]qrcx0DToDL4[/YOUTUBE]



Thanks babe


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> $399 PS4 is veeeery optimistic
> 
> 450-500 I say



500 is the absolute minimum.

500-600 is the realistic guess.

It's Sony.

Seriously guys.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> $399 PS4 is veeeery optimistic
> 
> 450-500 I say



Ps4 doesn't have an advanced high tech camera like the kinect 2.0. That alone is probably over the 100$ mark.


I bet the ps4 is gonna cost 399$.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I still don't know what to think of Quantum Break


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Not a single word about ANY of the concerns of the consumers.
> 
> Fucking wow.



Micro$cum: They'll buy it they are stupid


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

thief kinda looks like dishonoured


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Yeah okay. We will see what happens tonight



If Sony does implement it, they sure as hell aren't going to announce it at the conference.

Microsoft didn't announce it at their reveal either, only after.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Lol apologists.
> 
> Who cares about the big bucket of shit MS dropped on the consumers ?
> 
> Look, shiny shooters !!!!!!!!!!!



Most of the apologists still aren't getting the console. No harm in actually looking beyond our hate-boners.

Aw who am I kidding... hate boners are our life-blood. Carry on.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> They're not platformers or RPGs, so they don't count as real games
> 
> 
> Let's forget they have Crimson Dragon which is a fucking railshooter aka an extremely niche genre .
> ...





Deathbringerpt said:


> Quantum Theory, ^ (use bro).



I forgot about those

Panzer Dragoon was the shit on the orginal Xbox


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> thief kinda looks like dishonoured



OH SHIT HE KNOWS KILL HIM!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2013)

The Kinect in itself is prob worth a 100 dollars, so I wouldn't be surprised if the PS4 was cheaper.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Ps4 doesn't have an advanced high tech camera like the kinect 2.0. That alone is probably over the 100$ mark.
> 
> 
> I bet the ps4 is gonna cost 399$.


it has 8GB GDDR*5* and apparently a more powerful CPU/GPU



I wanna see Dragon Age 3


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Yeah okay. We will see what happens tonight



Prepare for the worst.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> I still don't know what to think of Quantum Break



Remedy game about time manipulating detectives.

WHAT MORE DO YOU NEED.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

I really thought Crimson Dragon was a Panzer Dragoon game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I forgot about those
> 
> Panzer Dragoon was the shit on the orginal Xbox



They didn't even tell you how they control it.
Could utilize kinect only


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 10, 2013)

is sunset overdrive an exclusive?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Still guessing Sony to make it 400.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> I really thought Crimson Dragon was a Panzer Dragoon game.



It basically is from the looks of it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Ryse
> Spark
> Killer Instinct
> Titanfall
> ...


Ryse= LOL QTE bullshit with good looks.
Spark= Making games in your games,not bad but also nothing special.
Killer Instinct= Along with Dead Rising 3 probably the best of M$ press conf.
Halo= Really, another one ?
Crimson Dragon= wheres the sound ?


Again, only FPS where the major focus,TitanFall aint no exclusive btw.
What about RPGS, action adventure ,anything besides that shit shooting.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Remedy game about time manipulating detectives.
> 
> WHAT MORE DO YOU NEED.



How about shit that hasn't been done several times over


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> I wanna see Dragon Age 3



Me too, i hope they don't try  to hard to be skyrim or the witcher and keep the  Dragon Age Flair


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2013)

I wanted Mirror's Edge 2 .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Me too, i hope they don't try  to hard to be skyrim or the witcher and keep the  Dragon Age Flair



The Dragon Age flair since the 2nd has been be shit.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> is sunset overdrive an exclusive?



Pretty sure that it is.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> is sunset overdrive an exclusive?



Yeah it is an exclusive.

Just about all those games were exclusive.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> How about shit that hasn't been done several times over



Welcome to the videogame industry.

It's Remedy, they make quality games. That's all I need to know.



Platinum said:


> Just about all those games were exclusive.




Yeah, no.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

The only things I'm mad about being Xbone exclusive are Dead Rising 3 and Spark.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Sunset Overdrive is an exclusive.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony can still destroy this with Versus/FF15, KH3 and such stuff


but they're gonna have to do their best


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> it has 8GB GDDR*5* and apparently a more powerful CPU/GPU
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna see Dragon Age 3



The GPU and CPU are stronger than the ones in the xbone but they are fairly cheap in the market. Buying them in bulk will get Sony discounts and they are APU's so that will drive the coat down. 8 gb gddr5 could be expensive but we don't know what deal did Sony get to manufacture them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> It basically is from the looks of it.



Not published by SEGA, so no it's not


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck Dead Raising 3. Looks like CoD but with zombies. Where did all the fucking color go? Where was the humor? Why was there such a focus on guns and not the creative melee combinations? You know, what made Dead Rising so fun and great?

It's fucking garbage.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

I forgot to point it out when I saw it.

Sunset Overdrive had the most hipster weapon I've ever seen. A record gun. 

It shoots vinyl records at things.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2013)

sworder said:


> All your posts are so defensive that I find them hilarious.
> 
> >X1 is super expensive
> 
> ...



I'm just calling it as it is

I buy all the systems but I find it people attack Microsoft for practices that either Sony has done before or have shown that they would be willing do and want to.

You guys should all stop being poor and buy all the systems


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> How about shit that hasn't been done several times over


 So....nothing then.



LivingHitokiri said:


> Ryse= LOL QTE bullshit with good looks.


 QTE's arent a bad thing and those are  execution moves alla God of war




> Spark= Making games in your games,not bad but also nothing special.


 still looks fun as hell





> Halo= Really, another one ?


 Its a series that keeps getting better, and complaining about more halo is like complaining about more mario


> Crimson Dragon= wheres the sound ?


Derp derp.



> Again, only FPS where the major focus,TitanFall aint no exclusive btw.


 yeah  they were the focus.....if you ignore all the other shit.




> What about RPGS


 you mean like the Witcher?, 





> action adventure


 you mean like Ryse and Below


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Fuck Dead Raising 3. Looks like CoD but with zombies. Where did all the fucking color go? Where was the humor? Why was there such a focus on guns and not the creative melee combinations? You know, what made Dead Rising so fun and great?
> 
> It's fucking garbage.



The only decent part was when he threw the hammer/chainsaw at teh zombie and split him in half.

But yeah, it looks grim and unfunny as fuck. Half of Dead Rising's charm was the campy factor.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

450$ for ps4 is the maximum price I see Sony charging.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 10, 2013)

Unfortunately, I won't be able to watch Sony's conference.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> Sony can still destroy this with Versus/FF15, KH3 and such stuff
> 
> 
> but they're gonna have to do their best



FF15 would be on both consoles unless sony paid hand over fist for it.

Square is probably just working on a few thousand mobile games though instead of things people want .


----------



## Misao (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Still guessing Sony to make it 400.



yeah it'll probably happen


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Parallax said:


> You guys should all stop being poor and buy all the systems



Even if I wasn't poor I would still only stick to the Master PC Gaming Race.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Fuck Dead Raising 3. Looks like CoD but with zombies. Where did all the fucking color go? Where was the humor? Why was there such a focus on guns and not the creative melee combinations? You know, what made Dead Rising so fun and great?
> 
> It's fucking garbage.



did you miss the sawhammer?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P75YQHFnyKY[/YOUTUBE]

Here's that moment for anyone who missed it.

Trash talking is normal with fighting games, but damnit man.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I wanted Mirror's Edge 2 .



it's actually good news it wasnt shown during the MS conference

I expect it to be announced still


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I forgot to point it out when I saw it.
> 
> Sunset Overdrive had the most hipster weapon I've ever seen. A record gun.
> 
> It shoots vinyl records at things.



Odd that's it's on the Bone


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Still guessing Sony to make it 400.


They certainly can this time.

Given their government has been devaluing the Yen, that's made them in a much better position to compete internationally than they were with the PS3.

With the exchange rates at the time, they couldn't sell the PS3 for any less, lest they be selling at a loss.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Even if I wasn't poor I would still only stick to the Master PC Gaming Race.




that's the ticket






> LOL QTE bullshit with good looks.


are you talking about God of War ?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> 450$ for ps4 is the maximum price I see Sony charging.



inb4 699 .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P75YQHFnyKY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Here's that moment for anyone who missed it.
> 
> Trash talking is normal with fighting games, but damnit man.



DOWN WITH THE PATRIARCHY.

GIRL POWER AND ALL THAT.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Ryse= LOL QTE bullshit with good looks.
> Spark= Making games in your games,not bad but also nothing special.
> Killer Instinct= Along with Dead Rising 3 probably the best of M$ press conf.
> Halo= Really, another one ?
> ...




Who cares if they're exclusive, especially when their main competitors are PS3 and Wii-U (which TitanFall isn't coming out for).

MGS5, Witcher 3, Forza 5 - let me guess they don't count because they're not super duper exclusive, so we have to pretend they do not exist  because you could find the Witcher on PC :|?


Only FPS were the main focus, even though there were only like 3 FPS games :|. Sony focuses on action adventure and Nintendo focuses on platformers, I don't see the problem with a console having an identity.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm interested to see what the starting price for Ps4. That will be the breaker for me.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 10, 2013)

Apparently the Xbox guys lied (?) about the rendering for Battlefield being on Xbox One, when it was really on PC .


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Pretty sure that it is.





Platinum said:


> Yeah it is an exclusive.



that's a real shame, I really liked the look of the game too but I'm going to pass on xbone this gen.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> They certainly can this time.
> 
> Given their government has been devaluing the Yen, that's made them in a much better position to compete internationally than they were with the PS3.
> 
> With the exchange rates at the time, they couldn't sell the PS3 for any less, lest they be selling at a loss.



They were selling at a loss even at that price.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P75YQHFnyKY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Here's that moment for anyone who missed it.
> 
> Trash talking is normal with fighting games, but damnit man.



This seriously has to be dubbed in an animation like game grumps animated


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> did you miss the sawhammer?



One combo. And it was shitty compared to the ones in the 1st and 2nd. Also a fucking airstrike? Are you kidding me?



			
				Patchouli said:
			
		

> Here's that moment for anyone who missed it.
> 
> Trash talking is normal with fighting games, but damnit man.


TRIGGER WARNING


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't feel like waiting two hours for EA.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Fuck Dead Raising 3. Looks like CoD but with zombies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P75YQHFnyKY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Here's that moment for anyone who missed it.
> 
> Trash talking is normal with fighting games, but damnit man.



Dammit. Just listen to the audio without watching.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 153 (85 members and 68 guests)
> Unlosing Ranger*, Deathgun, Eminem, superbatman86, αshɘs, Zen-aku, Xiammes, Scizor, Violent By Design, misao, J. Fooly, steveht93, Blazing CobaltX, Deathbringerpt, Scorp A Derp, Overwatch, Zaru, Patchouli, Death Certificate, Gomu Ningen, ShadowReij, Khris, Fiona, Phx12, Cyclonic, Narutossss, Fraust, The Max, Keino-kun, Ennoea, Okokami, Sunuvmann, SternRitter, Parallax, Shirker, Skywalker, Deaf Ninja Reaper, Blackstaff, Spirit King, cloud1465, SionBarsod, MegaultraHay, Jaime Reyes, Juub, AndrewRogue, Audible Phonetics, Enclave, Corran, soulnova, Malvingt2, kaneflame, Aeon, hadou, Stumpy, Windowgazer, Kagekatsu, blakstealth


that bodycount


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

To be fair, isn't the Kinect 2.0 pretty advanced tech? I mean, I dunno how advanced being able to detect heart rate with a camera is (which its rumored to do), but it sounds pretty advanced. It's supposed to capture every movement of your body, among other things, so it sounds like it's pretty pricey. More than the standard camera, at the very least. Which obviously drives up the price of the Xbox One.

PS4 can sit comfortably anywhere between $400 and $500.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 10, 2013)

I dont feel like watching EA


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

Pretty sure he just said Titanfall was exclusively on XBox One again...


----------



## Fiona (Jun 10, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Apparently the Xbox guys lied (?) about the rendering for Battlefield being on Xbox One, when it was really on PC .
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Oh my god


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't think Sony will talk about DRM in the press conference. I think all will be clear after the press conference.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol I didn't even hear it the first time watching.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

^

And yet, I couldn't give less of a fuck. It's pure greed to bundle that shit on every Xbox, pure and simple.

Anywa, Nintendo and Sony better bring their A game. This E3 might...*gasp*...actually be good.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> So....nothing then.
> 
> QTE's arent a bad thing and those are  execution moves alla God of war


QTE iN GOW where during boss fights mainly and executed nicely , in Ryse is like everything is hit once button pops and press second button enemy dies, rise and repeat with different animation.... From the gameplay footage it was repetitive as hell 




> still looks fun as hell


It is, about wonder about its limitations.



> Its a series that keeps getting better, and complaining about more halo is like complaining about more mario


It is undeniable that halo series are becoming worse, Halo 4 was criticized by a lot of Halo fans in aspects like COD multiplayer ,shitty music ( with few exceptions) lame story and lol final boss....





> yeah  they were the focus.....if you ignore all the other shit.


The gameplay that you  saw of most where on FPS games like BF4,Titanfall,Deadrising ( 3rd person still a shooter) . I wonde rhow they didnt even show COD ghost dogs.



> you mean like the Witcher?,  you mean like Ryse and Below


Again, EXCLUSIVES, Witcher 3 is not exclusive neither is MGS 5.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2013)

When is Sony's conference?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> To be fair, isn't the Kinect 2.0 pretty advanced tech? I mean, I dunno how advanced being able to detect heart rate with a camera is (which its rumored to do), but it sounds pretty advanced. It's supposed to capture every movement of your body, among other things, so it sounds like pretty pricey. More than the standard camera, at the very least. Which obviously drives up the price of the Xbox One.



Yeah, I would imagine that to be the case.

*However*, that it's required to come with the Bone in the first place is a bit of a dick move. One that drives the price up unnecessarily.



Pringles said:


> When is Sony's conference?



This evening... er... 8 CDT, I think?

EDIT*

Here ya go. This is better.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> And yet, I couldn't give less of a fuck. It's pure greed to bundle that shit on every Xbox, pure and simple.
> 
> Anywa, Nintendo and Sony better bring their A game. This E3 might...*gasp*...actually be good.



It's the start of a new console war.

These are the only E3's that are ever good.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I dont feel like watching EA



You aren't the only one that doesn't feel like watching it.  The only other conference I'll be watching today is Sony's conference.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Crimson Dragon
KI
Sunset Overdrive

are the only exclusives that interest me..


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> And yet, I couldn't give less of a fuck. It's pure greed to bundle that shit on every Xbox, pure and simple.
> 
> Anywa, Nintendo and Sony better bring their A game. This E3 might...*gasp*...actually be good.



Nintendo needs to show a demo/trailer of the new Zelda game. 



Pringles said:


> When is Sony's conference?



9 PM EST today.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P75YQHFnyKY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Here's that moment for anyone who missed it.
> 
> Trash talking is normal with fighting games, but damnit man.


Is it bad I don't givee a crap about the joke?
That wasn't really a rape joke anyways.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

I am not interested in any of the games shown. But I do think they're decent. However Ryse was just complete and utter shyt.  

Pretty sure you can play that game with voice commands using teh kinnect


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah, that's basically what I was getting to, Deathbringer and Shirker. They drive up the price of the system by making the Kinect 2.0 mandatory. Meanwhile, the PS4 has better tech inside the actual system, but it doesn't come bundled with a (let's guesstimate here...) $200 camera that you're required to have.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Welp. Going for a walk. Be back for EA.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Azeruth said:


> Pretty sure he just said Titanfall was exclusively on XBox One again...





			
				PR said:
			
		

> Respawn Entertainment Unveils Titanfall
> 
> The Visionaries that Defined Gaming for a Generation are Back ?
> And Ready to Do it All Again
> ...



**


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 10, 2013)

> It is undeniable that halo series are becoming worse, Halo 4 was criticized by a lot of Halo fans in aspects like COD multiplayer ,shitty music ( with few exceptions) lame story and lol final boss....



Overreaction really, alot of people said that about Halo Reach which I thought was a good game.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 10, 2013)

> Yeah, that's basically what I was getting to, Deathbringer and Shirker. They drive up the price of the system by making the Kinect 2.0 mandatory. Meanwhile, the PS4 has better tech inside the actual system, but it doesn't come bundled with a (let's guesstimate here...) $200 camera that you're required to have.



Wasn't the first Kinect a $100 or so? I can't imagine it being much more expensive, but it is true that it is driving up the price horrible.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2013)

The insomniac people are explaining their game on the ign stream.

Making me more excited for this.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow, 500$? Is this at the least with some bundle man?

How much deeper do they want their grave to be?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Welp. Going for a walk. Be back for EA.



Same here.

I need to walk of this anger. 

All I wanted was Banjo.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Who cares if they're exclusive, especially when their main competitors are PS3 and Wii-U (which TitanFall isn't coming out for).
> 
> MGS5, Witcher 3, Forza 5 - let me guess they don't count because they're not super duper exclusive, so we have to pretend they do not exist  because you could find the Witcher on PC :|?
> 
> ...


You kidding me right, they promised 15 amazing exclusives, if you do not provide good exclusives how the heck you gonna appeal people to buy your console for ?
Witcher 3 on PC will arguably sell the most, no doubt ,since the most fanbase comes from there. So people that got PC wont bother with xboxne  for it.


Yes FPS where the most focus because they got the biggest  gameplay time show, and the game that M$ saved as last was FPS ( hint, they tend to save their best games to for last).


Forza and Halo where expected because we know that for years. So it comes down to Titanfall ( multi)  Quantum Break and that Sunstet w/e shooter.
Killer Instinct probably was the best  of the announcement


----------



## Surf (Jun 10, 2013)

$499? Microsoft just dig its own grave.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> the best thing was still the MGS5 trailer


This. 


Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Apparently the Xbox guys lied (?) about the rendering for Battlefield being on Xbox One, when it was really on PC .
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I knew it. PC radar went off. 


Xiammes said:


> Overreaction really, alot of people said that about Halo Reach which I thought was a good game.



Reach was the only Halo Game I wanted to get.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Same here.
> 
> I need to walk of this anger.
> 
> All I wanted was Banjo.



Just be glad they didn't pop out a Banjo abortion.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Emily Rogers‏@Emi1yRogers
I think it's safe to say PS4 will be a similar price as XBone.  Maybe a little lower or higher. So make sure to apply for that second job.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> QTE iN GOW where during boss fights mainly and executed nicely , in Ryse is like everything is hit once button pops and press second button enemy dies, rise and repeat with different animation.... From the gameplay footage it was repetitive as hell


 i don't know what god of war game you played but  i  could execute  any thing  in a grusem faction by just pressing X at the right time, same system in  Ryse form the look just much better looking, and animation


 It is, about wonder about its limitations.



> It is undeniable that halo series are becoming worse, Halo 4 was criticized by a lot of Halo fans in aspects like COD multiplayer ,shitty music ( with few exceptions) lame story and lol final boss....


 really  cause i saw plenty of people praise the story and game play  and  lots of  "its the best halo yet" maybe the fanboys your hearing that from are of the  "i hate change" veriety





> The gameplay that you  saw of most where on FPS games like BF4,Titanfall,Deadrising ( 3rd person still a shooter)


 Deadrising is not a third person shooter, just cause you can use a gun.



> Again, EXCLUSIVES, Witcher 3 is not exclusive neither is MGS 5.


 they still showed a RPG and hyped it up as one of the must get games, and the previous one was a 360 exclusive


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

@ashes

Thanks, I also saw Respawn tweeted a clarification.

So basically with it coming out for PC and 360 as well, I have even less reason to get the XBox One, since I could just get it for my 360...


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> To be fair, isn't the Kinect 2.0 pretty advanced tech? I mean, I dunno how advanced being able to detect heart rate with a camera is (which its rumored to do), but it sounds pretty advanced. It's supposed to capture every movement of your body, among other things, so it sounds like it's pretty pricey. More than the standard camera, at the very least. Which obviously drives up the price of the Xbox One.
> 
> PS4 can sit comfortably anywhere between $400 and $500.



ofc its advanced tech, but to bring this in people's living room as a potential spycam? no thank you.

Also, if MS has this kind of tech, imagine what the military would have.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

LOL on the GT stream right now.

"T-The comedy in Dead Rising 3 is still there... you can, uh... craft as many whacky weapon combos as you want... i-it's really up to the player to, uh, evoke the c-comedy from it..."

Just shut the fuck up.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Just finished watching the DRMBox conference and I got to say they have some seriously awesome games but the DRM is just too much for me. It's pissing over everything that MS have shown.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> ofc its advanced tech, but to bring this in people's living room so MS can spy on people?
> 
> Also, if MS has this kind of tech, imagine what the military would have.



I'm not advocating it, I'm just saying why the Xbox One is priced so high. It's for a bullshit reason, but Microsoft is doing it.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 10, 2013)

> Reach was the only Halo Game I wanted to get.



It was a good game, though if you ever read Fall of Reach you will likely have mixed reactions as Bungie went full retard with some stuff.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm not advocating it, I'm just saying why the Xbox One is priced so high. It's for a bullshit reason, but Microsoft is doing it.



Yes I know, but I just had to point this out


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Buying the new Forza would be the most money I have ever spent on porn.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Holy shit, the Quantum Break cinematic was actually in-game engine?


----------



## Jing (Jun 10, 2013)

Nintendo Direct is gonna be tomorrow morning at 10 for me. I'll more than likely end up missing it...


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy shit, the Quantum Break cinematic was actually in-game engine?


Did you get an Xboner?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy shit, the Quantum Break cinematic was actually in-game engine?



You're just trying to get reactions now.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> It was a good game, though if you ever read Fall of Reach you will likely have mixed reactions as Bungie went full retard with some stuff.


Nope, never read it.


Khris said:


> Buying the new Forza would be the most money I have ever spent on porn.



Now if it came with the car.....


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> i don't know what god of war game you played but  i  could execute  any thing  in a grusem faction by just pressing X at the right time, same system in  Ryse form the look just much better looking, and animation


Again gameplay wise GOW had more variety , Ryse looks way too scripted.



> really  cause i saw plenty of people praise the story and game play  and  lots of  "its the best halo yet" maybe the fanboys your hearing that from are of the  "i hate change" veriety


No, people that grew up with halo and the series love the story  of covenant and flood, it portraited the world perfectly , compared tot hem forerunners are just,no, lame, last boss had no fucking purpose , the game in general way miles more linear that previous Halo that allowed you to backtrack  and do other fun stuff ( finding hidden  weapons,ammo etc) . The atmosphere that halo used to bring felt short in Halo 4 , especially the multiplayer which sucked balls.





> Deadrising is not a third person shooter, just cause you can use a gun.


From the look of it  there is a lot  shooting elements in it , especially from gameplay footage it felt like that :/



> they still showed a RPG and hyped it up as one of the must get games,


They showed them to just Hype xboxone " amazing graphics"  which Witcher tends to  reach the limit of the hardware.  MGS5 will be shown at Sony conference as well 100% , so they pretty much showed us what we expected.



> and the previous one was a 360 exclusive


Which game you talking about ?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Just finished watching the DRMBox conference and I got to say they have some seriously awesome games but the DRM is just too much for me. It's pissing over everything that MS have shown.



If it was like the 360 it would have been fine.(Still it should be more like ps3)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2013)

Surf said:


> $499? Microsoft just dig its own grave.



That's half my salary.

 

Nope.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy shit, the Quantum Break cinematic was actually in-game engine?



daaanm now that's what i'm talking about


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Pissed off skank on her period count: 1



Unlosing Ranger said:


> You're just trying to get reactions now.



I thought it was a cinematic, honestly. And yeah, I'm trying to incite discussion obviously.

Speaking of which, the Halo cinematic looked fucking pretty too. And 60 fps to boot. Halo's finally growing up after 60 or so fucking games.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If it was like the 360 it would have been fine.(Still it should be more like ps3)



It's such a damn shame because I use my 360 more than my PS3.

I'm going to miss my Xbox controller next gen


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh you.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Guys sorry the inside info I got is about a Ubisoft game for tomorrow ND not Retro game.. oh well..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I thought it was a cinematic, honestly. And yeah, I'm trying to incite discussion obviously.
> 
> Speaking of which, the Halo cinematic looked fucking pretty too.



There is a 100% chance of that not being ingame


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> It's such a damn shame because I use my 360 more than my PS3.
> 
> I'm going to miss my Xbox controller next gen



Use an adapter.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Again gameplay wise GOW had more variety , Ryse looks way too scripted.


 i think it looks fine, they showed you the first level



> No, people that grew up with halo and the series love the story  of covenant and flood, it portraited the world perfectly , compared tot hem forerunners are just,no, lame, last boss had no fucking purpose , the game in general way miles more linear that previous Halo that allowed you to backtrack  and do other fun stuff ( finding hidden  weapons,ammo etc) . The atmosphere that halo used to bring felt short in Halo 4 , especially the multiplayer which sucked balls.


 bullshit people shit all over halo 2 and halo 3's story, first cause they didn't let you play as chief the hole game, then cause they completely disregarded the covenant civil war. the real halo fans the ones that read the books  loved halo 4's story






> From the look of it  there is a lot  shooting elements in it , especially from gameplay footage it felt like that :/


 there's also allot of meele elements, or did you miss th fact he started out with a wrench, like any good zombie game, bullets will be scarce thats why he can make saw hammer







> Which game you talking about ?


witcher 2


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Talking about the 360, I don't understand why they redesigned the 360 slim. I like the 360 slim design (coming from a PS3 user) but this new design looks really bad (mainly because Xbox One looks bad too). 

And yeah PS3 super slim is fugly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

So, I just woke up from my nap. What did I miss?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Crimson Dragon looked fucking cool, sound or not. If you actually play with a controller, it will be so much better than Kid Icarus already.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is a 100% chance of that not being ingame



But muh graphics.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Pissed off skank on her period count: 1



Maybe it's because I watch way too much Robot Chicken, but the Killer Instict trash talk sounded more like a murder joke to me.

...Not that slow and agonizing murder is any more or less of a hilarious subject, but, y'know, still.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

That's in pounds. It's 499 in US and continental Europe.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> witcher 2



So you mean not exclusive at all is what you mean


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Emily Rogers‏@Emi1yRogers
> I think it's safe to say PS4 will be a similar price as XBone.  Maybe a little lower or higher. So make sure to apply for that second job.



Is Emily Rogers an insider? Where does she work?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Goova said:


> So, I just woke up from my nap. What did I miss?



499 price tag on this thing. And their 15 exclusives.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm really interested in the way Forza is going to use the cloud. I wander how they could use the system in other types of games. 

I think after every positive comment of the Xbone we need to post script it with:
If only they didn't rain on it with DRM piss.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Is Emily Rogers an insider? Where does she work?



I dunno, she was right before and wrong too.. SO take it as a gamble comment lol


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

A TOWER FOR 11 DOLLARS AND WINDOWS 7 FOR 60?!?


*Glares at recently built PC*

...you lied to me....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm really interested in the way Forza is going to use the cloud. I wander how they could use the system in other types of games.
> 
> I think after every positive comment of the Xbone we need to post script it with:
> If only they didn't rain on it with DRM piss.



Ever race your own ghost in mario kart?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So you mean not exclusive at all is what you mean



I don't count  pc in console war talk, that is a  part of gaming that can nether "lose" nor "Win" it just is


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I don't count  pc in console war talk, that is a  part of gaming that can nether "lose" nor "Win" it just is



Then don't use the word exclusive.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> bullshit people shit all over halo 2 and halo 3's story, first cause they didn't let you play as chief the hole game, then cause they completely disregarded the covenant civil war. the real halo fans the ones that read the books  loved halo 4's story


The whole reason why people bough the books after Halo2 and 3 was to learn about covenant in general and Arbiter, Arbiter is one of the best characters in halo universe. 
Forerunners story is like crap bullshit, no meaning to it, just add some cliche drama about cortana and chief, thats all what Halo4 was about.Then chief turning into some hybrid bullshit  and fighting a boss that never excisted,felt like foodder , people reading books loved Halo2,3 and they are the ones that highly criticizing Halo 4 and begging for covenant and flood to return somehow. 

There is a huge  fuss about Halo 4 criticism between fans and reviewers, lol furbes and escapist even wrote articles about it....



> there's also allot of meele elements, or did you miss th fact he started out with a wrench, like any good zombie game, bullets will be scarce thats why he can make saw hammer


 He may started with a wrench but then we saw him  with mahcine gun , gun  and finally finishing with , artillery ? ( wtf) . You can call it survival horror with a lots of shooting elements ? GTA with zombies?





> witcher 2


PC ?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm really interested in the way Forza is going to use the cloud. I wander how they could use the system in other types of games.
> 
> I think after every positive comment of the Xbone we need to post script it with:
> If only they didn't rain on it with DRM piss.



Seems like it.

Having anything positive to say about it means we're waiting in line at retail stores for it as we speak. At least as far as the more... *ahem*... interesting members of the gaming community are concerned.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

I called 500 bucks on xbox1.

I also called 400 bucks ps4.

This shits easy. Kinect is packed into Xbox1 so obviously the price is skyrocketed. Ps4 doesn't even need to be packed with eyetoy or whatever, so it will be cheaper, and they will decide to make a profit on it, so 50 bucks above the parts cost


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ever race your own ghost in mario kart?



Ghosts is one thing but if they can take the data from all your races and give a more comprehensive AI, they could (in theory) give quite an experience.

 If only they didn't rain on it with DRM piss.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

Knack reminds me of the PS1 days. Anyone else? Its so platformy, like spyro or Crash, etc


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

*Sony please don't fuck it up. *


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Metal gear solid 5 was amazing. Seriously that gameplay and trailer made my day. I'll play the living fuck out of that game.


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 10, 2013)

If PS4 is $400 (or cheaper) and DRM free, then Sony is going to be printing a lot of money.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then don't use the word exclusive.


 i will cause its  for the consoles its only on 360



LivingHitokiri said:


> The whole reason why people bough the books after Halo2 and 3 was to learn about covenant in general and Arbiter, Arbiter is one of the best characters in halo universe.
> Forerunners story is like crap bullshit, no meaning to it, just add some cliche drama about cortana and chief, thats all what Halo4 was about.Then chief turning into some hybrid bullshit  and fighting a boss that never excisted,felt like foodder , people reading books loved Halo2,3 and they are the ones that highly criticizing Halo 4 and begging for covenant and flood to return somehow.


 your confusing your [bad] opinion for every one else



> There is a huge  fuss about Halo 4 criticism between fans and reviewers, lol furbes and escapist even wrote articles about it....


 it wasn't that big



> He may started with a wrench but then we saw him  with mahcine gun , gun  and finally finishing with , artillery ? ( wtf) . You can call it survival horror with a lots of shooting elements ? GTA with zombies?


 and none of that is  different form the past dead rising game, its not a shooter






> PC ?


 not a console


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

I never played a Metal Gear Solid game, but the the trailer was pretty nice.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> *Sony please don't fuck it up. *



That's the prayer on every gamers lips.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Ghosts is one thing but if they can take the data from all your races and give a more comprehensive AI, they could (in theory) give quite an experience.
> 
> If only they didn't rain on it with DRM piss.



An ever learning AI? This is basically Skynet we're talking about, Judgement day is about to go down soon


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Shirker said:


> A TOWER FOR 11 DOLLARS AND WINDOWS 7 FOR 60?!?
> 
> 
> *Glares at recently built PC*
> ...


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Evil Within hands-on coming up


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 10, 2013)

Knack looks like a classic platformer. Apparently Knack has only been in development for about a year, which is really fast development time for a game nowadays.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Ghosts is one thing but if they can take the data from all your races and give a more comprehensive AI, they could (in theory) give quite an experience.
> 
> If only they didn't rain on it with DRM piss.



Would you be shocked if I told you a psp game can do that?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Would you be shocked if I told you a psp game can do that?



Which game?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


>



Atleast kinect is looking right back at you with the correct response:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> i will cause its  for the consoles its only on 360



The wii version of no more heroes is only on the wii.
So it must be a exclusive.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Knack looks like a classic platformer. Apparently Knack has only been in development for about a year, which is really fast development time for a game nowadays.



I want a ratchet & clank reboot damn it. And crash bandicoot too; never played spyro or jack & daxter though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The wii version of no more heroes is only on the wii.
> So it must be a exclusive.



no  cause  the actual game is  on another console


pc's are not consoles


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Which game?



FF:dissidia 012
it mimics the player's fighting style
For example I never dodged once, had a friend fight the ghost.
The ghost did the same but was thinking.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> FF:dissidia 012
> it mimics the player's fighting style
> For example I never dodged once, had a friend fight the ghost.
> The ghost did the same but was thinking.



Didn't know. I haven't touched my PSP in a very long time.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Been watching this while waiting for the conference. 

Showing some Bethesda game right now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> no  cause  the actual game is  on another console
> 
> 
> pc's are not consoles


They sure aren't


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Didn't know. I haven't touched my PSP in a very long time.


They are feeding you this cloud bs basically so don't buy it.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> no  cause  the actual game is  on another console
> 
> 
> pc's are not consoles



PC still means multi-platform. 

Are you saying that the upcoming Diablo 3 port is going to be a PS3 exclusive?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Been watching this while waiting for the conference.
> 
> Showing some Bethesda game right now.



GT always provide good coverage and interviews with their live shows.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Atleast kinect is looking right back at you with the correct response:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Hello target practice.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> your confusing your [bad] opinion for every one else
> 
> it wasn't that big


Lol, so the majority disliking  and especially when i gave you the reason of why  all you have to say its just my confusing opinion, do some research, i actually did and i actually spoke to plenty of people about it, a simple google will suffice.

It was big, people started to complain even more when the Spartan Ops was nothing special and people went back to halo 3 multiplayer ( more game son Halo 3 than Halo4 lol) 
Halo 1,2,3 are based on the books that people loved,heck even the Brutes where more loved that Forerunners,i respect your opinion about Halo 4 but saying the book lovers love Halo 4 story more over 2 and 3, thats a bit too much.






> not a console


Its a machine that plays games , it is a machine that games are MADE on,simply because PC is a lot more than a simply console it doesnt mean it is not relevant.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> PC still means multi-platform.
> 
> Are you saying that the upcoming Diablo 3 port is going to be a PS3 exclusive?



Yes he is.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> They are feeding you this cloud bs basically so don't buy it.



Even if it was some Skynet level stuff I still wouldn't buy it. Too much anti-consumer(gamer) crap.



Daftvirgin said:


> PC still means multi-platform.
> 
> Are you saying that the upcoming Diablo 3 port is going to be a PS3 exclusive?



It's on 360 too.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

btw it looks like streetfighter.
even sounds like it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll live.


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 10, 2013)

Knack looks good.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> btw it looks like streetfighter.
> even sounds like it.


I thought i heard hadooken at some part


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> PC still means multi-platform.
> 
> Are you saying that the upcoming Diablo 3 port is going to be a PS3 exclusive?


 when the talk of Ps3 exclusives vs 360 Exclusives comes up u can certainly count it as one



LivingHitokiri said:


> Lol, so the majority disliking  and especially when i gave you the reason of why  all you have to say its just my confusing opinion, do some research, i actually did and i actually spoke to plenty of people about it, a simple google will suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

wtf... M$ lie.. RARE is not behind KI.






Fuck this shit..


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> btw it looks like streetfighter.
> even sounds like it.



That's a shoryuken right there at the end


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I thought i heard hadooken at some part



It almost sounds like it he uses it like one as well.
We don't even know if it's actually KI for real.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> wtf... M$ lie.. RARE is not behind KI.
> 
> Fuck this shit..



Didn't Rare go the way of Lassie a long time ago...?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> wtf... M$ lie.. RARE is not behind KI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh shit.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

ThePseudo said:


> Knack looks good.



it looked boring imo, but again, I'm not into 3D platformers


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> PC still means multi-platform.
> 
> Are you saying that the upcoming Diablo 3 port is going to be a PS3 exclusive?





Malvingt2 said:


> wtf... M$ lie.. RARE is not behind KI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



......thats not good company to be sharing


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> wtf... M$ lie.. RARE is not behind KI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See what did I just say?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> wtf... M$ lie.. RARE is not behind KI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl

MS: Sorry we forgot to give you gamers a kick in the nuts.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Didn't Rare go the way of Lassie a long time ago...?



Viva Pi?ata but that is not the point. It is not in house production...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

If it's on another gaming device then it's not an exclusive.


----------



## Ae (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> wtf... M$ lie.. RARE is not behind KI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's by both Rare and Helix


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> wtf... M$ lie.. RARE is not behind KI.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Well I feel better now. Thanks Microsoft.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Masterpiece said:


> it's by both Rare and Helix



Only because RARE is just a skull.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

FUCK YOU PACHTER


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

This was really cool.

 If only they didn't rain on it with DRM piss.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

It get's worse


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]hSZlxVMvj8M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> FUCK YOU PACHTER



What? 

Oh, you're talking about the "Pac-attack" as Geoff calls him.


----------



## Ae (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Isn't EA the next press conference?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

I quite like Pachter.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Isn't EA the next press conference?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Isn't EA the next press conference?



It is. 

17 minutes away.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> when the talk of Ps3 exclusives vs 360 Exclusives comes up u can certainly count it as one


We are talking about exclusive GAMES  in general , not ps or xbox only.
When a game comes  on something that i own it makes the console showing this game to me non appealing.



> i have and your wrong, i have seen no major complaints in my search about the story. i  see more praise then complaining


Even the metacritic which if full of Halo fanboys rate it 66,  type " halo  4 story criticism " or " Halo 4 criticism" in general




> its not relevant to the discussion we are having.


Pc are probably the most relevant when it comes to gaming ,since, the games are made and played on them.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Well Destiny is confirmed for Sony Event.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't be jealous of Pachter's swag.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

LoS2 Demo


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Well Destiny is confirmed for Sony Event.


Been confirmed for a while now. Can't wait for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Same slow boring ass non-platformer non-metroidvania like gameplay. FUCK OFF.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> wtf... M$ lie.. RARE is not behind KI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the fuck was Microsoft thinking by giving this developer KI?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Even the chief is baffled by his owners.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Is KI confirmed for launch?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

When is EA conference coming? I want to see Dragon Age 3.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

EA soon fellow Stalkers


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Here's another livestream that will be covering the press conferences. 

But this one probably has some commentary, because it's TGS stuff. Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

EA is today?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I want Star wars news :33


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> When is EA conference coming? I want to see Dragon Age 3.



In 10 minutes IIRC.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Is KI confirmed for launch?



I guess so, they said 2013


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Darc said:


> EA is today?



11 minutes or so.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> I want Star wars news :33



yes star wars 1313


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> What the fuck was Microsoft thinking by giving this developer KI?



It seem Rare is working with them.. So it is co developer..I made official thread about.. The combo trailer is so beautiful


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Or maybe Mirror Edge 2


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Darc said:


> EA is today?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Still rather have had Banjo or Conker instead of KI.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Emily Rogers‏@Emi1yRogers4m 
MS conference: Games look great. Love focus on gaming.  Price = terrible for mass market outside of enthusiasts. DRM is still awful.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Raidou 3 when Fatlus?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Still rather have had Banjo or Conker instead of KI.



This.

I hope the old Rare guys get back together and make their own game. Sure, it won't be Banjo or Conker, but it'd have that same spirit.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Maybe Battlefront 3 :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Scripted QTE platforming 

My only hope is Samus.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> Samus.



She's dead, Jim.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Also new Plants VS Zombie FPS like TF2


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

*List of streams for EA conference (starts in 5 minutes)*


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Nintendo said they are rethinking Metroid after the failure of Other M.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> Scripted QTE platforming
> 
> My only hope is Samus.



The Baby
The Baby
The Baby
The Baby
The Baby
The Baby
The Baby
The Baby





....The Baby.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

And I don't see Retro new game being Metroid.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> *List of streams for EA conference (starts in 5 minutes)*



I love having Cable tv


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

G G G G The Baby


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Maybe they will revive their failed RPG :33


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

This is awesome.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay, these kinda things usually don't make me laugh... but that got me.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Wouldn't that be more accurate if it was Battlefield?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I love having Cable tv



You'll love xbox one then


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> *List of streams for EA conference (starts in 5 minutes)*



Reposting for convenience.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

1 minute left


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Shirker said:


> The Baby
> The Baby
> The Baby
> The Baby
> ...


If it ain't Kurosaki-kun I'll live. 


Jaime Reyes said:


> And I don't see Retro new game being Metroid.



Same.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

If you pre-order it you get the sound DLC for free


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

It's starting!

Grab your alcohol!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> You'll love xbox one then



You think that wasn't a major plus for me?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> She's dead, Jim.



I might cry if they announce a 2D HD Metroid on ND tomorrow


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

IT                    BEGINS


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Maybe this will be the trainwreck we wanted out of Microsoft :33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony's path to victory is pretty straightforward.

-Use streaming for backwards compatability.
-Show off a decent array of third party
-Do as few of the same DRM bullshit things MS is doing as possible
-Be less than $499

If they do any one of those, they'll win.
Do them all and they'll utterly curbstomp


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh look, EA time.

Fuck it, will give it a watch and see what they can offer.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I demand sound issues, but not during DA3 presentation


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh shit XD lol man


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

Sweet lightshow. Too bad i'm not on ecstasy


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

EA:WUBUWBUWBUWBUWBUWBUWBUBWUUBWUBWUBWUBWUBUBWUBBWUB


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

Only gonna be here for 30 minutes....

Better give me something hilarious for my time, EA.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Wouldn't that be more accurate if it was Battlefield?





Best we got.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

the fuck is this farting music


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh hey. It's EA.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

So did Peter Morre replace John Ricatellio?

Only 11 games?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Madden, NFL, FIFA
Jesus Christ, fuck off.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck off, EA.


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

sweet got it working on the twitch app on my phone


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

BIOWARE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

LIKE BLOCKBUSTERS LIKE GENERIC GAME,GENERIC GAME,GENERIC GAME


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Garden Warfare.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait, did he just said Dragon Age?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

PVZ Garden Warfare :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

PvZ2


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

People still care about Dragon Age after the shitheap that was 2?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Wait, did he just said Dragon Age?



Yessss he did :amazed


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

lol Garden Warfare

this looks cute


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK LMAO


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh jesus


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2013)

What?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol Garden Warfare


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Plants vs zombies the only thing that looks fun


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

COD shot?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Already looks better than Battlefield 4 

Better have TF2 style combat


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Garden Warfare!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> People still care about Dragon Age after the shitheap that was 2?



It wasn't shit


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

This is already better than the Microsoft conference. :rofl


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> People still care about Dragon Age after the shitheap that was 2?



Yes        .


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 10, 2013)

That's priceless.


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

you know you're getting it


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Why the hell would you do this to PvZ?!?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

I'd get PVZGW, looks endearing in the way Battalion Wars was.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

This guy is cheesin' so fucking hard it hurts


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

The TGS stream is hilarious


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

OW MY FUNNY BONE PLS STOP UR KELLENME


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Already better than the new CoD.

Barely anyone is clapping for EA, though.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

EA didn't mention PS4 or PlayStation, bought off?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> It wasn't shit



[sp]Yes it             was[/sp]


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Plants vs zombies...? WTF is dis shit??


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

BEDABODDA BOOOOOOLLL


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Shirker said:


> The TGS stream is hilarious



I agree, it's the one I'm watching too. :33


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Already better than the new CoD.
> 
> Barely anyone is clapping for EA, though.



They gotta earn it


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2013)

5 minutes of EA > Microsoft


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

WHUT IN THE ACTUAL FUCK IS THIS?????


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Better than COD already
Peashooter


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks great, first day


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

I loved PvZ but this looks like it's not going to be fun.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> 5 minutes of EA > Microsoft



I know Microsoft conference wasn't anything special, but you're clearly biased.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Hmm, I'm sold on Planet vs Zombies 2!


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

what's better than extreme plants?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Where is the Potato class?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> [sp]Yes it             was[/sp]



Not it wasn't !


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

PvZ:Garden Warfare = Best of E3


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Dancing zombies aren't doing the Thriller dance. They already fucked the game up. Move on. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

DISCO ZOMBIE


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Cactus is not a melee fighter?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

DISCO ZOMBIE! :rofl


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Day one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait... This is different from PvZ2 right? That game is still going to be a tower defense game right?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I know Microsoft conference wasn't anything special, but you're clearly biased.


Okay maybe.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

Not sure if excited or confused...


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Frostbite 3 sure is something.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

This game is fun on IPAD. I like it.


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

im sold on garlic drone


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

An Onion class?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> *List of streams for EA conference (starts in 5 minutes)*



Reposting again for those who missed it.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Holy shit that guy was pumped for announcing Peggle 2


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't even know what's going on in this conference, but I love it.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Peggle 2 for 2013?

Now TitanFall time.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol, dat jump


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

omg wtf did he do


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

WHAt EA WHAT?


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 10, 2013)

That jump of joy.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Spring 2014, Xbone,360 and PC.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

LMAOWTF

anyways That PvZ game looks more then CoD or Battlefield


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

damn Titanfall actually looks interesting, why a xbox one exclusive?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Dat fucking jump.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

Is EA having issues again?


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

GARDEN WARFARE?

PUT ME IN COACH


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

If only you weren't on xbax Titanfall, that goes for all that other stuff


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Fusion of Mutiplayer and Single player?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Good thing Titanfall is on the 360 and PC. :33


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> damn Titanfall actually looks interesting, why a xbox one exclusive?



It's not. They just announced it for 360 in the EA conference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok ok. It's a different game.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

I may get Titanfall for PC, looks great


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

wtf the mic is still on backstage?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Just get TitanFall on PC or 360


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> wtf the mic is still on backstage?



It is.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

Ah, I see, so Titan Fall is not multiplayer competetive Campaigns, but rather multiplayer death matches made to look like Campaigns.

Kinda diminishes it a smidgen for me, but that they're focusing on an experience like that is still pretty cool. Might get it for PC. Might.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Darc said:


> GARDEN WARFARE?
> 
> PUT ME IN COACH
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'd be over.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> wtf the mic is still on backstage?



I think it is. I was wondering if I had a background app up that I didn't mute.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

"I NEED A TIC-TAC BEFORE GOING OUT THERE."


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Am I the only one getting weird sound issues?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 10, 2013)

Is it over? Can someone give me a rundown on what happened with MS today?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Am I the only one getting weird sound issues?


No me too, like wtf


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Just get TitanFall on PC or 360



no because I don't have a 360 and the new redesigned 360 is a xbox one mini.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

EA Labels?

What do they do?

Lol no mention of Nintendo


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

CONSOLES LIKE NEVER BEFORE WITH OUR DRM


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Microsoft and Sony have introduced powerful new systems.

>No Wii U lol


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn Titanfall looks like Dust 514 if it was made as a good game


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nintendo: Thank you EA.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Who has their mic on?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Someone is still talking


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Holy shit that guy was pumped for announcing Peggle 2


dude was hilarious.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2013)

E3 started? /alwayslatetotheparty


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

lmao they don't realize a second mic is still on


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

BATTLEFRONT.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Titanfall does look good, u know?

Self-ejecting from destroyed Titan and some Titan grab your puny ass and stick you inside belly.

Nice idea and I'd like it be on PS4 but will see if Sony have any game that help me overcome my envy for that. :zari


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Battlefront 3 or new Battlefront game :33


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Stairwares Battlefront confirmed


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow at those cheers


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

Yuri Lowenthal...?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Battle front


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't fuck it up EA


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

New Battlefront. yes yes yes


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

That background mic is still on.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG

STAR WARS BATTLEFRONT

OMFG HELP ME


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 10, 2013)

Battlefront, fucking finally, they better do it right.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

LAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Battlefront


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

I think it's the people from GT talking


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

We need a new Burnout game


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

CAN RIVALS SURPASS MOST WANTED? ONLY TIME WILL TELL!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

Sasuke is talking.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> EA Labels?
> 
> What do they do?
> 
> Lol no mention of Nintendo



Not shocking. 

Sasuke? What are you doing in need for speed? 

Seems they finally turned off the mic.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

need for speed is the only racing game i give a shit about


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

"You can play this game offline"

So this is a PS4 exclusive?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Emily Rogers‏@Emi1yRogers
> I think it's safe to say PS4 will be a similar price as XBone.  Maybe a little lower or higher. So make sure to apply for that second job.



Oh shit. 

Noooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait 2 demos at once?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

jesus who gives a shit about racing games


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 10, 2013)

Battlefront, that's it, my life is now complete.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> Sasuke is talking.



And Jeanne isn't here.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2013)

Star Wars Battlefront new game confirmed:


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

Is that suppose to be hail or rain?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't worry, I'm here.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Dat drift


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Aqualad is the narrator? :33


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]D5hjSmftXHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

I think the game will flop like nfs the run.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> CAN RIVALS SURPASS MOST WANTED? ONLY TIME WILL TELL!



Most Wanted was the only racing game that I actually finished. Loved the game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

PS4 controls.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

dose environmentals


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait why are there 3 screens?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

WHY DO THEY KEEP BRINGING CARS ON STAGE.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

Hooray, another car.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> It will be Jay-Z



It will be Tupuc


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait why is Arron Paul here to promote the movie?

What is this?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Most Wanted was pretty great.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Wanna buy some meth?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

BREAKING BAD HOW DARE YOU TRY THAT ON ME YOU FILTHY SCUM!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> WHY DO THEY KEEP BRINGING CARS ON STAGE.



Parking's crazy during E3. Gotta make some compromises.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It will be Tupuc



No wait it will be MJ


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Inquisition?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

DRAGON AGE 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Dragon Age to come.

I think I may jerk off in moment :33


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

Poor Jesse

Anyways, Ea I still hate you but now I hate and like you. Fuck. Fuck


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Video game movie?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

DAIIII yes yes yes yes yes yes!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh it's a movie, that's okay


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't fuck it up Bioware. Coming 2014.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> We need a new Burnout game


Yeah. 


Patchouli said:


> WHY DO THEY KEEP BRINGING CARS ON STAGE.



They come with the game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

DA3 a game full of lies


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

yeah dragon age 3


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Why are the tech guys not turning off their mics? I keep hearing stupid background chatter.



Patchouli said:


> WHY DO THEY KEEP BRINGING CARS ON STAGE.



You got to admit that P1 was sweet.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Morrigan! 

VARRRIC!!!!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Varric!!!! :33


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Next Generation of RPGs..... well it is not X...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll buy Battlefront 3 used, just to try and make sure EA doesn't get my money.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Sports.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

Time for sports. I guess I'll go make a sandwich now.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

that was nice, show me the fucking main character


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Sports time...ck


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't know why they keep making football games when they already made Tecmo Super Bowl. You can't beat 100%


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

MADDEN
NFL
NBA
FIFA


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

I had to go after Microsoft's conference, what did I miss?


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 10, 2013)

WTF? Paul?!!?!?


I don't get it, EA has been trolling too much for this shit,am I seeing a 180 here or am I delusional?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2013)

Aww, I missed some stuff. 

Madden. :sanji


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Muting time


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Morrigan!
> 
> VARRRIC!!!!



Varric the guy I killed? Sure.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

What the fuck?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait what the hell is happening now???????


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

RELEASE

RETURN!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Random rapping?


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

....................
Why EA/


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

STILL HAVEN'T TURNED OFF THEIR BACKMICS


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

What the flipping fuck was that?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Morrigan!
> 
> VARRRIC!!!!



Fuck me, TYRION!?:33:33:33

And Morrigan? Hello, my beautiful witch.....

Do not fuck it up, Bioware, do NOT fuck it up!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

This guy loves he's B Ball, why was the crowd clapping?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

GT stream is like 5 seconds behind gamespot stream.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

RELEASE you money to RETURN some turd.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

And I lost interest.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

True ball handling.


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

AND NOW WE COME TO THE URBAN SECTION OF OUR PROGRAM!


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2013)

Dribbling.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

this is painfully awkward.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> that was nice, show me the fucking main character



The main character is a rock


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

bounceTek this is what sport games need


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

REAL DRIBBLING PHYSICS!


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

Redefining the ever so important element of dribbling.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Varric the guy I killed? Sure.



you can't kill varric....the game couldn't happen if varric were to die....he tells the story


Some one didn't play the game and is just being a smart ass i bet


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Bouncetek is true next gen


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I had to go after Microsoft's conference, what did I miss?



Battlefront by Dice
DA3
PvZ Garden Warfare
NfS


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

already muted this shit.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Battlefront by Dice
> DA3
> PvZ Garden Warfare
> NfS



Thank you.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

EA will blow up minds with that


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

This all sounds good and dandy...but I hate basketball.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I had to go after Microsoft's conference, what did I miss?



Plants vs Zombies
TitanFall
NFS rivals
SW Battlefront
Dragon Age inquisition

NBA is up now (why are so many people cheering for EA sports??)


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

That's the trailer????


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

If they bring Messi on stage


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

Goova said:


> already muted this shit.



same here.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 10, 2013)

I love that the ea guy is taller than the basketball player, a short one but still


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait, that NBA Live clip was suppose to impress people? 


Where's my jesus bynum!!!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Boooooooooring!

No more sport games!

No more sport games!

No more sport games!

No more sport games!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

> Jesse Cox ‏@JesseCox 3m
> 
> Bouncetek is what I thought the DOA games used?



                .


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2013)

That Saints Row demo gave me a Prototype vibe (backtracking don't mind me)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Greg Miller‏@GameOverGreggy3m 
EA: "Tell us why dribbling matters in basketball." ATHLETE: "Traveling."

lolol


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

aiite, im home.  link me


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Jesus Christ. It's fucking Football. Why is this segment so long?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Get rid of this sports shit.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 10, 2013)

"We have given players the ability to think intelligently"  WTF?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> aiite, im home.  link me





Patchouli said:


> *List of streams for EA conference (starts in 5 minutes)*



Take your pick. :33


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> .




............


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Vikings ftw!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> aiite, im home.  link me


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2013)

Yaaaaawwnnnnn...


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Battlefront by Dice
> DA3
> PvZ Garden Warfare
> NfS



Couldn't find gameplay, was all of it teaser trailers?


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

I thought Barry Sanders won that cover contest they ran over AP...


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

MADDEN boxart features PS4 platform lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah, Madden isn't going anywhere, but this is not impressing me. I literally go years between buying Madden games because there's nothing impressive about them year by year. Madden 96, 2001, 2004, 2007, 2011 are the games I bought, 2013 failed hard for me (borrowed my sisters game). I guess it's easy being EA when they got monopoly on that particular sport.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2013)

OH NO NOT FIFA 

I can hear my classmates scream already.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> you can't kill varric....the game couldn't happen if varric were to die....he tells the story
> 
> 
> Some one didn't play the game and is just being a smart ass i bet


[YOUTUBE]NxXUlmtOOx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Ugh. Cuntalans


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Sports is the signal for a bathroom break.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Are they replaying content shown at xBox one reveal for FIFA?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm in a skype call with a bunch of people, we just keep making fun of how many times EA has said "for the first time" and "this has never been done before".


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Drake... lol


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

What            .


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Holy shit! They got Will Smith for their conference.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

I come back and Drake is walking up on stage.

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Couldn't find gameplay, was all of it teaser trailers?



the latter two had gameplay segments shown, BF was teaser, DA3 teaser-trailer.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

noo...no...no..NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Drake.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

FUCKING DRAKE?

Really?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

am i missin anything for not watching ea's?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 10, 2013)

Drake, wtf?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah, Drake adds street cred to EA


----------



## Fraust (Jun 10, 2013)

EA lost. come on.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

I talk to people of all walks of life, they all know about soccer and play fifa


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]NxXUlmtOOx0[/YOUTUBE]



thats not varric


 are you drunk?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Soccer? 

Where the fuck did I place my Pea Shooter Plant?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

STARTED FROM THE BOTTOM


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

who is this guy again


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm here for Drake!


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

...that's it? That's why Drake was there? To introduce this guy?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> am i missin anything for not watching ea's?



This EA conference has been better than Microsoft's so far, even with all this sports shit.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> am i missin anything for not watching ea's?



As of currently, no unless you're into EA sports.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> thats not varric
> 
> 
> are you drunk?



In my canon Varric dies, you mad?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

Foot Fairy's.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm going to the loo for a dump and when i arrive, I want to see no damn sport game appear on my screen.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

LOL, Drake showed up to introduce a nerdy white guy.

Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

It's pathetic that they need to bring someone like Drake up to generate interest for this. Nobody gives a shit if he likes fifa


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

YOUNG MONEY WANTS OUR MONEY!


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 10, 2013)

Cue Drake meme for the EA presentation in 10. 9.  8...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> In my canon Varric dies, you mad?



.............you can't kill varric.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

MASS EFFECT 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

FIFA 14: Goalkeepers are even more shit than than they were at 13


----------



## Fraust (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> This EA conference has been better than Microsoft's so far, even with all this sports shit.



the essence of haterism. whether you liked M$'s games or not, they showed new games.

EA shows the 50th installment of like 4 franchises, brings celebrity guests to introduce others, but they're better. ok.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Should I watch Ubisoft after this?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

WHEN WILL IT END?


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

UFC is next I guess.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

What is this?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

EA...stop.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

oh god now boxing. ☮


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

My god this segment is fucking boring.


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2013)

Crossing my fingers for TellTale Games .


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

BRUCE FUCKING BUFFER


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

nobody is clapping


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Will anyone care that people bring out stars on stage?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> .............you can't kill varric.



Yes you can


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Fraust said:


> the essence of haterism. whether you liked M$'s games or not, they showed new games.
> 
> EA shows the 50th installment of like 4 franchises, brings celebrity guests to introduce others, but they're better. ok.



I'm talking presentation-wise here.

EA had a guy walk out onto stage in a fucking PvZ costume.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Fighting
sport


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

Dana White is not the kind of guy you want to use to appeal to gamers.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

Why is this announcer so dumb?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

This is now the manliest Segment in E3 history


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

this is cringeworthy


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Beating the shit out of each other is a sport now?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yes you can



...........................


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2013)

Eh, I think EA sports games are kinda meh. But the concept of the Madden one with all the detail and such was pretty amazing imho.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Beating the shit out of each other is a sport now?



Oldest sport known to man


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I'm talking presentation-wise here.
> 
> EA had a guy walk out onto stage in a fucking PvZ costume.


Costume? He was wearing a mask, that was it


----------



## Arishem (Jun 10, 2013)

Dana, stop emasculating the gaming press.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

er, he was trying to take me down so I tuk him down first. U no what I mean?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

End already


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I'm talking presentation-wise here.
> 
> EA had a guy walk out onto stage in a fucking PvZ costume.



EA had their mic on backstage


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Beating the shit out of each other is a sport now?



What do you think the Coliseum in ancient Rome was for? Curling?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Actually fishing/hunting was the first sport


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

WOW NOW I CAN FEEL THE PAIN OF GETTING PUNCHED IN THE FACE

HOLY SHIT I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR SUCH A LONG TIME

WHOA!!!!!!!!!!a


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Tatumaru said:


> Costume? He was wearing a mask, that was it



That's the term.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Of course you've been waiting for this deal. EA paid you a boat load of money for it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Beating the shit out of each other is a sport now?



Geralt want to play some sports?


Zen-aku said:


> ...........................


----------



## kaneflame (Jun 10, 2013)

I like watching UFC guys fight not them talking...


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Will the players be able to snap their legs like twigs in this game?


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

Finally, something not boring.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

Battlefield 4...let's see if they fixed the issue.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 10, 2013)

better than sports.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Beating the shit out of each other is a sport now?



If womens curling is a sport, then beating the shit out of each other is a god damn sport.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

And now back to Bottlefeel


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> If womens curling is a sport, then beating the shit out of each other is a god damn sport.



It was sarcasm bro. We know it's a sport.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Azeruth said:


> Battlefield 4...let's see if they fixed the issue.



The giraffe is about to go chew up their wires.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Levolution
Are we making up words now?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

"Levolution"? bringing out your engrish?


----------



## Fraust (Jun 10, 2013)

>levelution
>driveatar

wtf. you're not going to make a new popular word that everyone's going to tweet or use in game.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I thought bounceTek was good but Levelution that is even better


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

ooo Commander Mode.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait, isn't this COD Elite?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> It was sarcasm bro. We know it's a sport.



I cannot into sarcasm


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Meh, I'm sure some of these games will be super solid but I'm having too much fun being a cynical asshole.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

64 nerds on stage


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Well Sports talk is over.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

That same icon is in the upper right corner, so this is PC?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm pumped about doing nothing at all


Scorp A Derp said:


> If womens curling is a sport, then beating the shit out of each other is a god damn sport.



What type of women's curling?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Shanghai is fuckin huge.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

It's finally over. Okay back to actual games.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Having 64 players on stage for a live Battlefield Demo does add a different feel to it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'm pumped about doing nothing at all
> 
> 
> What type of women's curling?



Curling...irons.

Eh?

Eh?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

The size of that map...

Mother of God....


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks pretty


----------



## Fraust (Jun 10, 2013)

that was cool


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 10, 2013)

Everyone knows the oldest port is the art of courting  a mate


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn, that's one big ass map.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Jihad boats?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Only a PC can handle such greatness...


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I want a new Bad Company


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

There's no sound for me.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Finally, America can train its potential soldiers by just playing video games, better than before.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 10, 2013)

Multiplayer looks awesome, but that tactilol com chatter is cheesy as hell.

TALK LIKE A NORMAL PERSON.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Blow a piller under a tank?

Fuckin' awesome!


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

not too bad here


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

The chat is so unrealistic.

Why aren't they all calling each other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), hackers, and telling each other they fucked one another's mothers?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Shanghai is fuckin huge.



It is indeed huge, but the city looks nowhere like that.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 10, 2013)

Because of Drizzy I want to buy Fifa 14

Thank you Drake


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Curling...irons.
> 
> Eh?
> 
> Eh?


Not bad 
Curling...in bed? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Curling...Hair?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Curling...onion rings?
*Spoiler*: __ 



Curling...a puck


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Holy crap that army of PCs.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

That gamer speak


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Seriously though, Battlefield 4 looks fucking great. CoD is done for.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2013)

Better get my tunngle ready.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> The chat is so unrealistic.
> 
> Why aren't they all calling each other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), hackers, and telling each other they fucked one another's mothers?



Too many bleeps for Spike to keep up with.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

NEXT GEN NEXT GEN NEXT. Playing on PCs


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

PC gaming is fabulous.  

This map almost makes me want to get BF4.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

PC only


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

gameplay is awesome, these tools trying to sound like Military is not


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

OH SHIT.

Those building physics were actually pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

TIIIIMMMBEEERRR!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Did a few tanks just take out a building several stories tall?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

PC Master Race in action.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> NEXT GEN NEXT GEN NEXT. Playing on PCs



PCs are always next gen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

HOLY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT. DID A FUCKING SKYSCRAPER FUCKING COLLAPSE?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Mirror Edge 2 time :33


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

When that building fell, yeah.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

I see a lot more females around e3 recently.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

MIRROR'S EDGE 2


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Seriously though, Battlefield 4 looks fucking great. CoD is done for.



It does indeed. I might have to pick it up.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Mirros edge 2?

MIRROS EDGE 2!!!


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

What exactly have we been asking for?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

MIRROR'S EDGE 2!!!!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Better not only be for Xbone


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Mirror's edge 2
hopefully they improved it


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

yee buddy 

mirrors edge


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

That fucking building. 

Mirror's Edge 2.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

Mirror's EEEEEEEEEEEEDGE


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

finally, Mirror's Edge


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2013)

My penis has just ascended!


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

I didn't really like Mirrors Edge.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Mirrors Edge 2.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Out of 11 titles. Mirrors Edge 2 is the only one worth anything, and it's not worth all that much.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol coming when it's ready ck


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

COMING WHEN IT'S READY.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Why is EA so evil?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

LOL "coming...when it's ready"


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 10, 2013)

Mirrors Edge 2 !!!!


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait, that was it?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> LOL "coming...when it's ready"



All they did was do what cyberpunk did


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Glad it's not announced as Xbone Exclusive.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

EA conference is over.



Ubisoft's conference is coming up in an hour. Snack time.


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2013)

WHOA. What is this? Mirror's Edge 2?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

BattleField 4 did look good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

"Coming...When it's ready"

Next-Gen's Duke Nukem/Last Guardian everybody


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2013)

Mirror's Edge, yes.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay, EA is starting to make me a little hard now. 

Battlefield 4 and that building looked KILLER and Mirror Edge 2? Nice, very nice...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> LOL "coming...when it's ready"



Blizzard, is that you?


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

I never played Mirrors Edge but it looked like something I've seen b4


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Lol coming when it's ready ck



can't blame them for being honest


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Mirror's Edge 2. Coming in 2017.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Just heard on Spike TV that Sony's conference will be streamed on gametrailers. Of course they can say that given that Spike TV won't be airing it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Man, there's 3 hours between Ubisoft and Sony.  I kinda really don't wanna stay up until 6 AM, but I don't wanna miss Sony.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

BF4 naval gameplay at MS conference looked much more fun tbh.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

Woo Dragon Age 3 taking its sweet fucking time and yay for destructible terrain coming back to Battlefield.

Hell yea to Mirror's Edge 2. Fuck all y'all who only like it because you got it for $5 on a Steam sale  Not really "fuck all y'all", but the game needs to sell.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Darc said:


> I never played Mirrors Edge but it looked like something I've seen b4



Probably because they looked like Mirror's edge


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok i think this is starting to look  like the best  E3 in recent memory

no concerts, no Motion sensor shit, ton of great  new shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

I have given EA/Dice a lot of shit in my lifetime. But the BF4 MP gameplay was fucking impressive, the most impressive shit I have seen from this Next-Gen stuff. They were playing through a fucking skyscraper that got destroyed after they escaped. The map is fucking huge and detailed. And above all looked nice. Fuck me, if EA can get their shit policies fixed; they can turn out great.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Man, there's 3 hours between Ubisoft and Sony.  I kinda really don't wanna stay up until 6 AM, but I don't wanna miss Sony.



What you get for being on that side of the world


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Man, there's 3 hours between Ubisoft and Sony.  I kinda really don't wanna stay up until 6 AM, but I don't wanna miss Sony.



6 AM? Doesn't Sony's conference start at 3 AM?

Don't tell me the conference lasts 3 hours


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Ok i think this is starting to look  like the best  E3 in recent memory
> 
> no concerts, no Motion sensor shit, ton of great  new shit



Companies are bringing their A game since the next gen is right ahead of us.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 10, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Beating the shit out of each other is a sport now?



Only pussies, betas, and feminists don't think so.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

I will be honest.....
Dat Battlefield 4.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> 6 AM? Doesn't Sony's conference start at 3 AM?
> 
> Don't tell me the conference lasts 3 hours



It is a three hour long conference according to the timetable I've seen.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Ok i think this is starting to look  like the best  E3 in recent memory
> 
> no concerts, no Motion sensor shit, ton of great  new shit



Wait for Ubi.

I'm sure they'll have something daft. Remember laser tag?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> BF4 naval gameplay at MS conference looked much more fun tbh.


That was garbage scripted Call of Duty-clone single player content. Forget that. This was a multiplayer demo which admittedly didn't show well but that was mostly because the guys squad had to be immune and everything needed to be staged to show off those events.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What you get for being on that side of the world



Shut up. 



Daftvirgin said:


> 6 AM? Doesn't Sony's conference start at 3 AM?
> 
> Don't tell me the conference lasts 3 hours



Yup, it's 3 goddamn hours long.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2013)

Mirror's Edge 2 Motherfuckers!!!! 

Plants vs Zombies Garden Warfare looks awesome, I want it so bad . 

And Peggle 2 .


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Man, there's 3 hours between Ubisoft and Sony.  I kinda really don't wanna stay up until 6 AM, but I don't wanna miss Sony.



Want some of my energy drink? I can't promise that it won't kill you.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

EA actually impressed me.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jun 10, 2013)

How Ironic^^

EA had a good conference though,sports was kind of dragged out but those consumers give them alot of money. BF4,Garden Warefare,N4S,ME3, and of course batttlefront all sound good to me. You know they were teasing the fuck out of us when the guy at the end didn't even mention battlefront among the games that they presented and also how they teased us with Mirror's Edge. Because we haven't been waiting for BF for a long ass time right? 

ck


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

remind me how many tanks were firing at that building


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Wait for Ubi.
> 
> I'm sure they'll have something daft. Remember laser tag?



Even lazer tag  cant  harm the awesome of Pirate's Creed and Watchdogs


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

I need... more... power!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I need... more... power!



Eat your pet's hearts then


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> remind me how many tanks were firing at that building



I got the impression there were about 6 tanks/


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah, I never thought I would have liked an EA conference, considering how shit-tier they are. 

I'll not play it due to it being an FPS, but Battlefield 4 was pretty impressive looking between the 64 player thing and building collapsing. 

Garden Warfare looks great if it's a cheap/free game.

Never played Dragon's Age, so no idea on DA3. 

Mirror's Edge 2. So much yes.

Battlefront teaser. 

No Mass Effect 4 announcement though.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

An hour from now, right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

MS was decent. EA was good. Now for Ubisoft and Sony.


----------



## kaneflame (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I need... more... power!



R3 Death-kun.


----------



## Scud (Jun 10, 2013)

Naruto said:


> An hour from now, right?


If you're asking about Ubi, then yes.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Naruto said:


> An hour from now, right?





52 minutes.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 10, 2013)

So, these conferences...have actually been pretty decent so far. 



Death-kun said:


> I need... more... power!



YOU NEED TO GET MOTIVATED!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I need... more... power!



Try sugar coated sausages and iced coffee mixed with apple juice. 



It will hurt later when you shit though


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> I got the impression there were about 6 tanks/



Need about 6 more than that also firing for 20 minutes straight


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I need... more... power!


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

What's there to look forward to from Ubisoft, besides Watch Dogs? Curious. (Don't say Assassin's Creed)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> What's there to look forward to from Ubisoft, besides Watch Dogs? Curious. (Don't say Assassin's Creed)



New IPs? 

I mean even Rayman Legends is already finished 4 months now


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

PoP and BG&E apparently


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm getting pumped up now.

So many games, Dragon Age 3, Plants vs Zombies 2, Battlefront 4.

Hurry up, Sony! Let me have a peek at Beyond Good & Evil 2! Just a sight of a fat pig would be more then enough.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> What's there to look forward to from Ubisoft, besides Watch Dogs? Curious. (Don't say Assassin's Creed)



Pirate's Creed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

There's still no game I would buy day one though.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> What's there to look forward to from Ubisoft, besides Watch Dogs? Curious. (Don't say Assassin's Creed)



Splinter Cell
Rayman
South Park
And Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll head downstairs and grab things to eat. Maybe a coca-cola too. This is gonna be a long night.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

omg stop with this Fight Master shit already


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'll head downstairs and grab things to eat. Maybe a coca-cola too. This is gonna be a long night.



You can do it.

Think of the games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I'm getting pumped up now.
> 
> So many games, Dragon Age 3, Plants vs Zombies 2, Battlefront 4.
> 
> Hurry up, Sony! Let me have a peek at Beyond Good & Evil 2! Just a sight of a fat pig would be more then enough.


Beyond Good & Evil 2 is the only thing worth it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes... I'm doing it for the games... and you guys too.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Beyond 2 souls Gameplay


----------



## Arishem (Jun 10, 2013)

Sessler being right as usual.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJl4V8bsfPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow, I was not expecting this kind of gameplay for Beyond: Two Souls.

Then again, we didn't get _any_ gameplay last year, so yeah.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

fuckin yes


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait Sony Press event is 3 hours?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

I loved Heavy Rain.

I don't really want to see too much of Beyond. It's definitely something I'm going to get.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Wait Sony Press event is 3 hours?



3 hours 42 minutes.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

A hour on each console?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Beyond Two Souls still interests me, even if I didn't expect to see that kind of a gameplay..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> fuckin yes


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> fuckin yes



That's hilarious


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony time to pwn will come soon.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Capcom better show off Deep Down or Dragon Dogma 2.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> There's still no game I would buy day one though.



How about this game?

[YOUTUBE]NAk6hYMH8qo[/YOUTUBE]

It's only a cgi trailer but it should be enough to make it a day one buy. 

It's still the best trailer to any game that I've seen.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Square....versus...or else


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'll head downstairs and grab things to eat. Maybe a coca-cola too. This is gonna be a long night.



YOU NEED TO GRAB SOME DORITOS AND MOUNTAIN DEW BREH


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> 3 hours 42 minutes.



No no no that's the countdown. What I was asking is how long does the Sony conference last. But I figure it's 1 hour like the rest.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Ubisoft presser at 6 right?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> No no no that's the countdown. What I was asking is how long does the Sony conference last. But I figure it's 1 hour like the rest.



60 hours     .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2013)

Arishem said:


> Sessler being right as usual.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJl4V8bsfPI[/YOUTUBE]



Pretty much. People were quick to suck dick without really seeing the bigger picture.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Square....versus...or else



Square already made it a mobile game.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony presser will be 2-3 hours long.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony event might be 2 hours like last year.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 10, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Sony presser will be 2-3 hours long.



Countdown or the conference??? This is getting too conflicting damnit!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Going to drink coffee, a LOT of coffee.


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 10, 2013)

"XBox One or PS1"?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

What do you guys expect from Ubisoft?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Square....versus...or else *I complain online*



Fixed 

I kid. 





Solaris said:


> How about this game?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NAk6hYMH8qo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...




I base my purchases on gameplay son


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Square....versus...or else



Versus never existed it was just  a dream


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

ThePseudo said:


> "XBox One or PS1"?



Dat trollage


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Pretty much. People were quick to suck dick without really seeing the bigger picture.


I saw nothing that makes one actually want a xbone for 500 unless they like halo


----------



## LMJ (Jun 10, 2013)

Where is my Way of the Dogg 2?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2013)

Only worthwhile things were Phantom Pain and Dark Souls 2.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> I base my purchases on gameplay son



Cyberpunk setting + made by CD Projekt RED is all that one needs to know.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Versus never existed it was just  a dream



One of the dreams in KH3
A dream in a dream within a dream


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> What do you guys expect from Ubisoft?



French snobbery:ignoramus


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Countdown or the conference??? This is getting too conflicting damnit!



the conf will be long


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Reggie is on GT...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Nintendo power hour man


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Versus will show up as one of the worlds in KH3.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I saw nothing that makes one actually want a xbone for 500 unless they like halo



Other than Phantom Pain and DS2, also LoS2, it was pretty underwhelming.

Besides, they showed games.

BUT, the machine is still junk, there's no point shelfing out cash like that for a box that's counter-intuitive unless you're a complete retard.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Kai>Reggie, mostly because of he's more quoteable too me and better gif's


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Regiie yell at him more


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Turned the lights on, got myself some coca-cola, cheese and chocolate (lol France). Time to rock the rest of this shit.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony announce Legend of Dragoon 2 or a HD remake :33


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Other than Phantom Pain and DS2, also LoS2, it was pretty underwhelming.
> 
> Besides, they showed games.
> 
> BUT, the machine is still junk, there's no point shelfing out cash like that for a box that's counter-intuitive unless you're a complete retard.



Those games will be on ps4 so I don't see why anyone would mention them
15 exclusives my ass


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Turned the lights on, got myself some coca-cola, cheese and chocolate (lol France). Time to rock the rest of this shit.



Don't burn out before Nintendo


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Sony announce Legend of Dragoon 2 or a HD remake :33



I'd be sold on that and if it actually ends up being 400$ for some reason


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Kai>Reggie, mostly because of he's more quoteable too me and better gif's


If you mean embarrassing quotes, I agree


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Kai>Reggie, mostly because of he's more quoteable too me and better gif's



Always love Reggie's interviews.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Their was an actual sequel being made but it was canned...let it be revived


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Don't burn out before Nintendo



He has time to sleep for that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Cyberpunk setting + made by CD Projekt RED is all that one needs to know.



Okay I get it. Day one.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm gonna be honest here,this old be the best e3 we have had since years. Lots of good games all around. Ubisoft,Sony,and Nintendo will probably not disappoint as well. "crossing my fingers"


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> If you mean embarrassing quotes, I agree



Aren't those the best kind?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Those games will be on ps4 so I don't see why anyone would mention them
> 15 exclusives my ass



How do you show Phantom Pain and Dark Souls 2 as the big thing for the console? That literally killed me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Withcer 3 will have 36 endings


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2013)

> I'm gonna be honest here,this old be the best e3 we have had since years.



Because we never seen a console bury itself before the show and we're just seeing the blow by blow.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 10, 2013)

I done miss a lot I see 

So on a scale to one and zero, how did Microsoft do


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Don't burn out before Nintendo



I'm gonna sleep for a couple hours when Sony's is done with and then get kicked awake for lunch by my girlfriend.  Then about two hours after lunch is finished is when the Nintendo Direct will start. After that, it's up in the air. If I'm not too tired I'll stay up until 1:30 AM to finish off the Pokemon Roundtable. If I am too tired, I'll just sleep early and catch up on the Pokemon info tomorrow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I'm gonna be honest here,this old *be the best e3 we have had since years.* Lots of good games all around. Ubisoft,Sony,and Nintendo will probably not disappoint as well. "crossing my fingers"



People are only saying that because MS&EA were "not-shit"


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I'm gonna be honest here,this old be the best e3 we have had since years. Lots of good games all around. Ubisoft,Sony,and Nintendo will probably not disappoint as well. "crossing my fingers"



Seeing Smash Bros. + FFVersusXIII with Sakurai and Nomura @ E3 would make my fucking day complete.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2013)

Also 

>voice commands in Witcher 3

chriiiisssstttt....


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 10, 2013)

What happened to Spike?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Sony announce Legend of Dragoon 2 or a HD remake :33



Mmmm. Perfect.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Because we never seen a console bury itself before the show and we're just seeing the blow by blow.


People should be calling xbone the new jaguar.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> I done miss a lot I see
> 
> So on a scale to one and zero, how did Microsoft do



You missed MGS


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

OH NO, IT'S PETER MOLYNEUX!


----------



## Byrd (Jun 10, 2013)

Whats this I hear about of LoD 2?



> You missed MGS



I knew it... God dammit... Is there any mention of ZoE3... please tell me there is


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> People are only saying that because MS&EA were "not-shit"



It is funny but it's true. Im not interested in microsofts games but from a neutral perspective,both Microsoft and EA did a good job.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Pompous Peter.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Sony announce Legend of Dragoon 2 or a HD remake :33



I'll get the PS4 on day 1 is Sony announces Legend of Dragoon 2.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Also
> 
> >voice commands in Witcher 3
> 
> chriiiisssstttt....


Better with Kinect.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> OH NO, IT'S PETER MOLYNEUX!



OH GOD HIS EYES ARE GLOWING WITH LIES KILL IT KILL IT KILL IT


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

Is there more going on today/right now??


----------



## Jing (Jun 10, 2013)

So Im just gonna nap til Sony comes on...should've done it during EA, only interesting things from them was Battlefield 4 and the Battlefront teaser...


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't believe his lies.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> It is funny but it's true. Im not interested in microsofts games but from a neutral perspective,both Microsoft and EA did a good job.



By not mentioning the main key issues of the Xbone which makes the game presentation moot. 

On top of the $500 price tag (PS4 would most likely be the same price anyway). Brits are the one getting harder fucked.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

Ubi presser in 20 mins


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Darc said:


> Is there more going on today/right now??



Sony conference at 9 PM EST and Ubisoft will have as well I believe.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Better with Kinect.



Witcher forever RUINED

I barely knew ye


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

ThePseudo said:


> What happened to Spike?


Looks like they're finished with their E3 coverage. You can catch the remainder of E3 coverage via streaming sites. 

Microsoft sure had great timing


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

How long is the Ubi conference?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

VITA? What is that?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> Better with Kinect.



you mock but actualy shouting Dus ro dah into my kinect while playing Skyrim was pretty fucking awesome


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Witcher forever RUINED
> 
> I barely knew ye



Don't be silly, we all know that the PC version will be the best version.  It won't be ruined.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh god, separate Geoff and Peter!

That much douchebaggery cannot be contained within one room.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> VITA? What is that?



A very expensive paperweight.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Byrd go to Youtube or Gametrailers for the trailer.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey I like my Vita


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Vita game that could easily be done on the psp


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> you mock but actualy shouting Dus ro dah into my kinect while playing Skyrim was pretty fucking awesome


I never mock lol. I have no beef with voice commands


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Ubi presser in 20 mins





Solaris said:


> Sony conference at 9 PM EST and Ubisoft will have as well I believe.



thanks gents


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Hey I like my VitaPersona 4: The golden



Fixed that for you


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Vita is so underrated. 

(Bit expensive, but it's good.)

3DS is good as well. Kid Icarus wrecked my wrist though. Now I have to wear this silly looking thing on my hand. That ain't never happened on my Vita.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Ubi's conference is in 12 minutes.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Don't be silly, we all know that the PC version will be the best version.  It won't be ruined.



RUINED in association.

This whole coverage was like "LOOK AT ALL THESE GAMES! LOOKS FUN, RIGHT? WOULD BE GREAT IF OUR CONSOLE DIDN'T UTTERLY SCREW YOU OVER JUST SO YOU CAN ACTUALLY ENJOY THEM."

Also infinite power of the Cloud.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Tear away looks like a good platformer.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Vita is so underrated.
> 
> (Bit expensive, but it's good.)
> 
> 3DS is good as well. Kid Icarus wrecked my wrist though. Now I have to wear this silly looking thing on my hand. That ain't never happened on my Vita.



The memory card BS is something that I won't torture myself with.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Vita is so underrated.
> 
> (Bit expensive, but it's good.)
> 
> 3DS is good as well. Kid Icarus wrecked my wrist though. Now I have to wear this silly looking thing on my hand. That ain't never happened on my Vita.



Icarus rocked you so hard


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Persona 5 for the Vita :33


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

*Ubisoft Stream Links*


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Do it Atlus


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

fuck you pacman


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Persona 5 for the Vita :33



automatic system seller.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Persona 5 for the Vita :33



Persona 5 for both ps3 and ps vita will make a lot of people happy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

AC and WD. While I like WD, I kinda wish for something new here.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Stop calling him Pac-Attack Geoff.

Stop it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

58 members and it's slow as shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh wait. Patriots gameplay would be nice.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 58 members and it's slow as shit



nothings happening right now


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Stop calling him Pach-Attack Geoff.
> 
> Stop it.


Naw, it's good.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Ubisoft conference starts in 5 minutes!



Patchouli said:


> *Ubisoft Stream Links*


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Stop calling him Pac-Attack Geoff.
> 
> Stop it.



Am I the only one the likes Pachter?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

6 minutes away


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

5 more minutes. Apparently Ubisoft has new stuff to announce, and they're hoping that it will make as big of a wave as Watch_Dogs did last year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 58 members and it's slow as shit



Just wait till the Sony conference starts.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> Oh wait. Patriots gameplay would be nice.


That would be nice.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2013)

Im busy listening to music. When Ubisoft starts, I'll be more active.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> Just wait till the Sony conference starts.



Better be 250 members for that


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Rumor: PlayStation 4 Will Have Three SKUs, $399-$599


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2013)

O_o


----------



## Byrd (Jun 10, 2013)

MGS 5 Trailer

 Fucking Awesome

and that OST!!

My Body is Ready!!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

They better show off South Park 

With release date.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Will be here for Sony conference.

That's if I don't overdose from coffee.

*sipping coffee*


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Obsidan needs this game to do good


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> O_o



That was really funny to watch:rofl


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Rumor: PlayStation 4 Will Have Three SKUs, $399-$599



I'm thinking 550$


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Am I the only one the likes Pachter?



I like him as well. I mean he is wrong lots of times but he doesn't seem like a douchbag to me. I don't think I can hate him.

He said some bad things about Nintendo so Nintendo fans probably don't like him for it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Get your French accents ready.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

FIVE HUNDRED AND NINETY NINE US DOLLARS


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 10, 2013)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Will be here for Sony conference.
> 
> That's if I don't overdose from coffee.
> 
> *sipping coffee*


You reminded me of Mr. Caffeine. Too bad he's not coming back. I loved that guy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

$599? Go fuck yourselves with a move controller


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Ubisoft time people


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

oh god no why


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

WE GUITARS NOW?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Starting with a musical performance.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kin is probably used to the French accent. He will adapt,unlike us.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Conference started and already it has nothing to do with video games. Great job.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

There's...a guy playing guitar?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Ubisoft starts off with lame rock song?


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2013)

Links I need link I just woke up !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Black Wraith said:


> Wait for Ubi.
> 
> I'm sure they'll have something daft. Remember laser tag?



I called it.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Guitar Solo


----------



## Zaru (Jun 10, 2013)

Guitar solo awww yeaaah

Wait what I thought this was E3


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

I want mr.caffiene!!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

No, not another song!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

was he actually playing?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Death-kin is probably used to the French accent. He will adapt,unlike us.



I'm very good with most accents in general. But I'm entirely unaffected by French accents.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Tha fuck?   



Gino said:


> Links I need link I just woke up !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Gino said:


> Links I need link I just woke up !!!!!!!!!





Patchouli said:


> *Ubisoft Stream Links*



Take your pick. :33


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

okay we are now using that rock garage from Mac


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

*shakes head*

So much fail..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh, I see, Rocksmith. I guess it was more than just a random musical performance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

izzzzzzzzz kinnecttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-koon is a filthy frenchy


----------



## Pringles (Jun 10, 2013)

wanna here about watch dogs


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Why hadn't subtitles working???


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Rock Band?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for informing me that it's best to not watch Ubisoft's conference.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Vita is so underrated.
> 
> (Bit expensive, but it's good.)
> 
> 3DS is good as well. Kid Icarus wrecked my wrist though. Now I have to wear this silly looking thing on my hand. That ain't never happened on my Vita.



I swear Patchy you can be one fragile person.  I have no reason to get a Vita unless I want to spend expensive prices on imported games since half of them will never come out here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

He's not bad actually, what is this about though?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

OH FUCK NO. IT'S THAT NIGGRESS! NOT AGAIN


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm very good with most accents in general. But I'm entirely unaffected by French accents.



Well you travel a lot you lucky son of a gun. 

Btw the press conference is looking bad. I hope it's worth it!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Rayman should have started off the show.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

wow rocksmith?
Did I go to the wrong place by accident or something.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

#girlwood   .


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Why does her shirt say girlwood?


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

Rawwwwwkkk.      -_-


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

XBOX PLAY GAMES! PLEASE!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

To pass the time until the good stuff comes up:-


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Gino said:


> Links I need link I just woke up !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

#Girlwood
she has that wood


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

FUCK NO, NOT THAT WOMAN! 



Scorp A Derp said:


> Death-koon is a filthy frenchy



Suck on my baguette.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh CHRIST, WHY IS A MEMBER OF ALICE IN CHAINS IN A VIDEO GAME EXPO?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Get off the stage


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Well you travel a lot you lucky son of a gun.
> 
> Btw the press conference is looking bad. I hope it's worth it!



Not a lot... just once a year.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

oh god what


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> Tha fuck?





Patchouli said:


> Take your pick. :33






Thank you my fellow gamers.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nooooo! Where is Mr.caffiene?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Bad jokes. Here we go again


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Suck on my baguette.



I would never do that.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Where is mister Caffine?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

i thoght hat voice sounded framilliar


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

I would give the just the d


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Where is mister Caffine?



He died in a tragic coffee incident.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Ewwww. Tranny on stage.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

South Park please


----------



## Byrd (Jun 10, 2013)

Show me my games!!


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh boy, she's so fucking annoying.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

#GirlWood


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

My...grubby mitts?

Fuck you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

SHUT THA FUCK UP!!!!! THE WORLD IS LAUGHING AT US NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

God, her voice.....


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Splinter Cell, also MGS>Splinter Cell


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> I would never do that.



You may eat it with some raclette cheese.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

The chick is at least showing enthusiasm.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

oh jeez, get off the stage


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

This announcer needs to get the off the stage.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

She needs to tell the crowd to clap....


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

No Micheal Ironside


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2013)

That's the voice actor of the killer kung fu wolf bitch.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow, they got a token black woman AND support feminism?

Now that's incredible.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

What is going on?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> You may eat it with some raclette cheese.



Raclette? That's fucking delicious.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Splinter cell is a poor mans metal gear solid with a shitty story. Get that shit out of my sight!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Is this next-gen?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> To pass the time until the good stuff comes up:-


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

"you can clap for that too"

breh


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

Why do people hate the host?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

She was annoying last year but the conference was good..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Raclette? That's fucking delicious.



Yeaaaaaaaah buddy, you know what's up.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Spies vs Mercs :33


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

> Patchouli said:
> 
> 
> > *Ubisoft Stream Links*



Here's the links to the stream.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

WERE PAST PLANNING


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

cnorwood said:


> Why do people hate the host?



You are blessed with a high tolerance for annoyance. The rest of us aren't.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Rayman is up next :33


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

I approve of Rayman time.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

yay Rayman


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Rayman. FUCK ALL


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Rayman jiggle physics.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> You may eat it with some raclette cheese.



I hope that's not a euphemism.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't laugh with her idiots! It's like feeding a fucking bear!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Dat girl can kick ass


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

You wnet into levels though paintings?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

*eyebrow raise*  They humanized the proportions on the Rayman girls.  Least in the hips.  Good?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

The tits of that viking chick bounce


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

look the game I was suppose to be playing since FEB...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

GREATTTTTTTTT SUPER FUN RIGHHTTT??!?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Jiggly physics.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Beyond Good and Evil better be next.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Rayman jiggle physics.



Big head, tiny tits.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

....and they've fucked up by not going straight to gameplay.  C'est la vie


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 10, 2013)

cnorwood said:


> Why do people hate the host?



cause she has charisma, and they like  boring bussniess men talking at them


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks great :33


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Cool multiplayer


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

What. the fuck.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Should've been out in February.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Mah God. This will be epic.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

If Toby Turner shows up again, I'm leaving.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 10, 2013)

Rayman was decent...


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

New PC game?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

i appreciate her enthusiasm and the fact that she's trying

that's cool


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

The mighty quest for epic loot
that's a mouthful


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Get your translators out.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

FUCK, I'M LOSING THE EA CONFERENCE.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Rayman looked decent. But the woman's emergency room comment.

The hell?


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Fallout ripoff?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

What's that, Tower Defense?   Oh, Ubi.  Making games for tablets.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Rayman Legend.. -1 sell from me now... FEB +1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

WHAT DID I MISS?


----------



## Cyclonic (Jun 10, 2013)

" nothing better than a big black lady screaming at you , especially in bed"

WTF is this shit


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Beyond Good and Evil better be next.



Yeah that, mofo. :33


----------



## Byrd (Jun 10, 2013)

I will be back, gotta do some homework


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:
			
		

> WHAT DID I MISS?


Splinter Cell: No Stealth Edition
Rayman: Fuck WiiU Edition


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Fortnight?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

That guy is getting robbed


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

This Loot game seems boring.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> cause she has charisma, and they like  boring bussniess men talking at them



Apparently, it seems like gamers only like fat, white, boring neckbeards


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Is that the voice of Captain Quark?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol, what's up with this game?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Man I love french humor


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

What is even happening right now.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

"Go fuck yourself"

LOLLOL


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

AH GO FUCK YOURSELF!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Man I love french humor



Yeah, swearing and bleeps, so funny.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

Bleeped out expletives. My interest has spiked.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2013)

Reyman looked okay but I prefer the old full 3D style of the old games to this 2D style they've been using for the series lately.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

:rofl@the swearing.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol "go fuck yourself"


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

:lol Video was the best thing i have seen from e3 yet.  I missed Kojima, so....


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

That bit of cursing was amusing.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

South Park time :33


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

South Park time


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Splinter Cell: No Stealth Edition
> Rayman: Fuck WiiU Edition



Fuck, how was the Rayman piece?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

French people are weird


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Suth Park game...


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

South Park


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

southpark time


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Now for some real swearing.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

South Park bitches!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Fishsticks :33


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh, sweet. The South Park game is still alive.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> The chick is at least showing enthusiasm.


Pretty much.


Black Wraith said:


> She needs to tell the crowd to clap....


That was lulzy. 


cnorwood said:


> Why do people hate the host?



No clue. Though I'm guessing she's flirting with the audience. 

What did I miss.

And South Park.


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

Southpark


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

First we had swearing.

Now we have farting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Farts and Jizz Jokes: The Game


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Naga saki!


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Nagasaki-fart


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

or...some holiday season.  south park keeping honest


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

She mad.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

This holidays maybe or when ever...


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2013)

Dissing on the internet


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

lol Nagasaki fart.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Yeah, swearing and bleeps, so funny.



No, rather the slapstick and absurd humor


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

She could chokeslam him!  Least she admitted it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

He looks like a midget next to her:rofl


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Day one buy, bitches


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Next-Gen shit


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

vwery vwery


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

4chan gonna retaliate


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Her only funny joke "you can be mad like the Internet about next gen" funny because its true.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Another. racing. game.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh boy a racing game


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn she's tall, maybe she is the killer Kong-Fu wolf Bitch.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Another car game?


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

Why are they showing Need for Speed?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Again Drvieclub car porn is better


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

No more car games please.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

I hope we get a fancy car on stage.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Her only funny joke "you can be mad like the Internet about next gen" funny because its true.



She's going to get mocked quite a bit now.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

lol at Ubisoft ruining EA's NFS


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> Why are they showing Need for Speed?



Because Need for Speed is the only racing game worth anything.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Need for speed ripoff


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Got to say it's a nice trailer.

Reminds me of Fast and Furious 1.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

LEL GIRLWOOD SO FANNAY A JOEK


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

*BEYOND GOOD AND EVIL 2!!! YEAH! YEAH!*

That's what I'd say if I hadn't waken up from a little nap.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Unless it's GT or FZero no one cares about racing games


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Need for Speed: The Crew


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow. Decent concept honestly.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Girlwood again......


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

whoa shit, i still get impressed by realistic looking people in cars.  Because noone does it well usually.  Now then, someone give me the song to the hype video for the crew?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

More cars on Stage


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

She has no morals you heard her


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

I like this host, the crowd is full of try hards


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Did that pad have 'Get off the stage' on it or something 

Concur darc.  Obviously a pusher, but at least we understand her jokes.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Never mind those are screens


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Online Multiplayer Campaign is becoming trendy it seems


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Unless it's GT or FZero no one cares about racing games



What? No Burnout?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

>Driving
>fun

Okay


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Darc said:


> try hards


Do you know what that means or are you just saying stupid shit without thinking? I'm thinking the latter.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

i like this host, she seems to genuinely like her job and she's made me smirk twice

the crew = fast & furious 6


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

The Crew sounds ok


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Didn't the EA guy say the exact same thing?


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

That woman is probably taller than I am. Or ubisoft devs are a bunch of smirfs


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> She has no morals you heard her



I thought that was obvious with some of her jokes.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I forgot Burnout


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Damn she's tall, maybe she is the killer Kong-Fu wolf Bitch.



Sure does sound like her, wouldn't mind climbing up in that although I'm wondering if her girlwood is somethin else which would explain her height....

That South Park game didn't even show gameplay, it was like a new season for the show or somethin.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Host is fine, but she's a terrible comedian.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Unless it's GT or FZero no one cares about racing games



No Wipeout, you god damn plebeian?


----------



## kaneflame (Jun 10, 2013)

Aisha (the host) is 6ft. tall says google.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> I thought that was obvious with some of her jokes.



rayman>>>>>>my children


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

This doesn't look like a next gen title at all. It can be easily ported to ps3 and Xbox 360.


----------



## hadou (Jun 10, 2013)

The Battlefield 4 reveal has me sold. I'm definitely buying that game.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Host is fine, but she's a terrible comedian.



Women don't understand the concept of humor. You should know this.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Sure does sound like her, wouldn't mind climbing up in that although I'm wondering if her girlwood is somethin else which would explain her height....
> 
> That South Park game didn't even show gameplay, it was like a new season for the show or somethin.



You're gonna be in for a surprise.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

terrible comedians can be funny sometimes, ask jim carrey


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

> The game will serve as a reboot for the franchise and tell an "all-new origin story" for heroine Faith.
> 
> "We introduced Mirror's Edge and Faith to gamers five years ago, and we've waited for the right moment to reunite them," said producer Sara Jansson. "Thanks to the Frostbite engine and a new generation of platforms, we are now able to deliver a richer world that players will be able to explore with a new level of freedom in both movement and action."



Mirror Edge= a reboot? wut


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I forgot Wipeout too, sorry


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> I forgot Burnout





Patchouli said:


> Host is fine, but she's a terrible comedian.



Well, we know she's a screamer so that could count as a plus. 

Fuck you, Miami traffic is nothing....no wait that was accurate, everything else is no.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

amazed by not using west coast.  nonplussed by nyc


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

This car game doesn't look bad for a car game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

the thing mirror's edge didn't need a reboot.
I bet it will be edgy now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

If there is any driving game worth buying it's this one


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm only human


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

You see those hills? You can drive over them.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> terrible comedians can be funny sometimes, ask jim carrey


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

LET'S TAKE OVER CITIES AND MAKE CRIMINAL ORGANIZATIONS

BY DRIVING REALLY, REALLY FAST.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

not feeling this game, at all


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> LET'S TAKE OVER CITIES AND MAKE CRIMINAL ORGANIZATIONS
> 
> BY DRIVING REALLY, REALLY FAST.



GOTTA GO FAST


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

damn this co-op setup feels like arcade racing all over again


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

ugh

I'm over this game!


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

Are the cars just passing through the people?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

There's only so much you can do with driving before it gets boring


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

End this demo already


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> rayman>>>>>>my children


True. 


steveht93 said:


> This doesn't look like a next gen title at all. It can be easily ported to ps3 and Xbox 360.


Noticed. 

This game reminds of this


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol, dat delayed clapping


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

I guess not, they're all just mystical ninjas with incredible dodging skills.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Azeruth said:


> Are the cars just passing through the people?



Probably a beta version that they're still working on.

At the very least, it shows that it's not pre-rendered.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Azeruth said:


> Are the cars just passing through the people?



Do you see bloodstains on the car?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2013)

looooooooooool, the physics are HORRIBLE


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Burnout is way better


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2013)

like the concept though


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> looooooooooool, the physics are HORRIBLE



Next gen physics.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

nah, gotta come harder ubisoft, much harder


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> GOTTA GO FAST


SONIC!


Renegade Knight said:


> There's only so much you can do with driving before it gets boring


Realistic racers anyway.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Mirror Edge= a reboot? wut



Y do dis    ?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Just give me 10-sec movie of a fat goddamn pig and I would bow down to you, French mob.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Watch Dogs time.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

About time they showed Watch Dogs


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

watch_dogs


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 10, 2013)

watch dogs


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Watch Dogs time


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

he drove into a truck and cut through it like butter, eh

looked mediocre


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Imagine if you could invade anyone's privacy, well here you go 
daminic... gay?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

lol a dig at the NSA with that intro.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

WATCH DOGS YEA


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 10, 2013)

Since Sony's press conference starts at 9 I think I'm going to take a long walk.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh hey, it's that trailer we've all seen yesterday.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

So we are playing Batman right?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Best part of the conference begins


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Those awesome graphics.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Keollyn said:


> Y do dis    ?



Why not?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Dude just ate a piece of sushi off a naked chicks back. In what universe is that an attractive thing?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Running on a PC. 
I can already tell.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

111 people on this thread fuckin hell

usually it's only like 10 of us


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

finally Watch Dogs


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Those awesome graphics.



[sp]Not actual gameplay footage[/sp]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Mirror Edges: PC/PS4/X1


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

There will be 200 when Sony happens


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> he drove into a truck and cut through it like butter, eh
> 
> looked mediocre



eh, I'd get it dirt cheap and play it online since it looks like it could be fun for a little whilte but it hope they don't think that preview will be enough for anyone to want to buy it at full price.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Dat headshot


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Got idiots thinking the cgi is what the gameplay will be like


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

in before watch_dogs movie is announced in 2 years time


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

holy shit Watch Dogs is sci-fi AC


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

lol couldn't you tell that was cg, Fail?


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

I want gameplay!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

AWWWWWWWWWWW SHIT DOESN'T WANT TO GIVE UP HER GAMER SCORE! SHE IS SO HARDCORE. TRUE GAYMUR


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn WD is looks like it's going to be so fucking awesome.

Time to go for a piss now.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

More just dance....


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Very soon...Sony presser?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

A man can still appreciate CGI


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Watch Dogs just makes me think how right MGS2 was.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Why not?



Well as long as the game exist, I'm fine with..

y dey do dat tho?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

JAAST DHANSSSU


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

JUST DANCE 2014 MUAHAHHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

Just Dance?

Just Fuck Off


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> lol couldn't you tell that was cg, Fail?



The beginning felt reasonable doable with the technology that we have.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

This thread moves rediculously fast. It's nearing it's end in like a few hours, lol.

This has got to be some kind of NF record.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

lol Just Dance.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Someone shoot me in the face.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

ugh that laugh....


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

lol no watch dogs gameplay

and they hit you with just dance

AHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAH


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Well watch dogs would make a good movie that's for sure.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

20 minutes on bland racer

3 minutes on watch dogs

ubisoft, sigh


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait why was she laughing like that at the end :rofl


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh great, the conference just went to shit.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> lol couldn't you tell that was cg, Fail?



We already got gameplay footage last year?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

AWWW NO!

.............


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

They made 13 games before this one? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

White people dancing to bad music: The Game


----------



## Darc (Jun 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Oh great, the conference just went to shit.



pretty much


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Rabbids invasion?


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ubisoft is dropping the ball ATM. Show beyond good and evil 2 and all will be forgiven.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

No demo please


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2013)

What the fuck?

Last year we got gameplay for Watch Dogs, this year we get a cinematic trailer?

A year goes by and we get LESS?

Fuck me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Only Patriots *GAMEPLAY *can save this


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Someone shoot me in the face.






Scizor said:


> This thread moves rediculously fast. It's nearing it's end in like a few hours, lol.
> 
> This has got to be some kind of NF record.



There have been some that have moved faster.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Play my tv?

Oh god what


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

What the fuck is #girlwood?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Rabbids...what.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Rayman animated Tv show?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Guys... FIFA 14 is coming to PS2/PSV/Wii/3DS.... PS1 didn't make the cut lol


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2013)

>play your tv show
> it's called video games


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2013)

dear lord             .


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh boy. More terrible cartoons I won't watch


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

I hate those Rabbids.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Keollyn said:


> Well as long as the game exist, I'm fine with..
> 
> y dey do dat tho?



Dunno, it was just one game.

WTF is with all the tv annoucements of games?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Are they singing "FUCK ME"?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Shut up, woman.  It isn't adorable.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

NOW the conference just went to shit.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

You'd have to be high to enjoy this


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Play my tv?
> 
> Oh god what



ubisoft is in with microsoft i tell ya


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Okay, I think I may just shed a little tear.

No Beyond Good and Evil 2, I guess so.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Man, I don't think I can stay up for Sony. God dammit.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Interactive tv....?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

television again... rabbids on nickelodeon....

does this get featured on xbox one?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

She could bench press this publisher's spokespeople oO;;


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

That's one ugly ass shirt


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

IN WHAT FUCKING WORLD ARE WE LIVING IN WHERE FUCKING MICROSOFT CRUSHES UBI AT E3?

FUCKING BIZARRO E3.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 10, 2013)

The hell is this, lawl


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ubisoft is in with microsoft i tell ya



Oh shit they totally are.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 10, 2013)

XBox One...TV...Rabbids...dear god...


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> television again... rabbids on nickelodeon....
> 
> does this get featured on xbox one?



Yep.

Obviously.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

YEPPPPPPPPP
TVTVTVTVTVTVTVTVTTVTVTVYASDVTAVSYDTVSATDTASVTDVASTDSAVDUDAMMITTV


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

"tv is about to invade your room"


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Come on Ubisoft, stop this bullshit.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

announce a far cry blood dragon series please


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> What the fuck is #girlwood?



She's either talking about her clit or she's a tranny, either way I'd still tap....


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 10, 2013)

`TEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Aaah shit. We got the kids.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Play my tv?
> 
> Oh god what


Xbox one. 


Malvingt2 said:


> Guys... FIFA 14 is coming to PS2/PSV/Wii/3DS.... PS1 didn't make the cut lol



Wii, but no WiiU, never was interested but damn. 

No, I want to watch tv not play with it you jack asses.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

AHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH
OH GOD THAT ISN"T HAHAHHAHAHS OASHD
HAHAHA NOMOEW


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

So is Ubisoft the worst conference thus far?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

this is horrible, i feel sorry for the dude presenting this shit


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 10, 2013)

This conference is awful.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

This is just terrible.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Let me quote myself again.


Black Wraith said:


> Wait for Ubi.
> 
> I'm sure they'll have something daft. Remember laser tag?


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

what on earth


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

fuck this rabbids franchise


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Assassin's Creed time


----------



## Gino (Jun 10, 2013)

Ass cred time


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Assassin's Creed: Grand Line Edition


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

AC IV OMG OMG OMG ONE PIECE


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2013)

This conference has been the worst so far this year. Beyond Good n Evil 2 is their only redemption.....


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ubisoft is in with microsoft i tell ya



But we knew this already.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

Point your face at this guys.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Is Assassins Creed video games?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

NEW TRAILER!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

AC4 time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Enough with the CGIs already


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Asscreed...meh


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Assassins creed now


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

OH GOOD ASSASSINS CREED

JUST WHAT I WANTED


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

ARRRRRRRRRRRRGH, WHERE'S ME GAMEPLAY?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Xbox one.
> 
> 
> Wii, but no WiiU, never was interested but damn.
> ...



FUCK YOU EA


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

I really hope we never see Connor in another Assassins Creed again

They're going in the right direction with this new entry


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

My apathy couldn't be any greater.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Arthas at sea


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

so no actual gameplay...?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Ubisoft is really good at not showing any gameplay.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

you need to pirate the gameplay


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> I really hope we never see Connor in another Assassins Creed again
> 
> They're going in the right direction with this new entry



Connor was a piece of shit. I hope we don't even get to see him or hear his shitty dry as hell voice.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

waiting on gameplay


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Ouch, that kill was not cool, dude. Shit must have hurt.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Spoilers guys on the secret gameplay

*Spoiler*: __ 



The gameplay is stabbing people


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Did she just orgasm?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

NO DESMOND CRAP


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Did she just moan?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

lol that kill at the end, brutal.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

I give less than zero fucks unless this shit continues Desmond and the future's story.  I am tired of this milking of this chain of ideas.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Bitch came on stage


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Remember when Assassin's Creed tried to have at least *some* historical accuracy?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

So bets on sales being blamed on pirating?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

im done with Ass creed. I couldnt even get to the main character in 3, god it was boring


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Remember when Assassin's Creed tried to have at least *some* historical accuracy?



No, no I don't.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

In game stuff.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

IN-GAME FOOTAGE

EDIT: music video


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2013)

Nintendo.  Save us, Nintendo.  Save us.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

What is this music.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

More CGIs, but now with music 

EDIT: oh no, gameplay glimpses... still meh


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Gameplay? What's that?


----------



## Byrd (Jun 10, 2013)

Good Lord, 125 people


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Save us, Nintendo.  Save us, Sony.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Assassin's Creed Music Video\AMV


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)

Aisha is the only thing of interest on stage tbh.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh boy this AMV isn't impressive


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

why wait for e3 to serve us these trailers? they could drop these at any time

we want gameplay breh


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Where is my gameplay?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Nintendo.  Save us, Nintendo.  Save us.



Metroid, Panzer Dragoon, and Megaman


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So bets on sales being blamed on pirating?



I just got done repping you.  Piracy is going to be the savior of gaming at this rate.  The paywall to the gilded garden is getting ridiculous with how iron that lock is looking.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

No dogs, no sell. Try harder with the fauna, Ubisoft.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

What is this song?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Sci-fi game?  I'm interested.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Never mind, just lost all interest.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Da fuck is this?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Oh boy this AMV isn't impressive



AMV?
Anime music video?
Where was the anime?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

More racing games...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

CELLPHONE.

YOU FUCKED IT ALL UP.

YOU WERE DOING GOOD.

ONE THING, UBISOFT. YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO DO ONE THING.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Whoa there Ubi.  I am confused with you showing gameplay


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh, it's different versions. Ok, not bad.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 10, 2013)

this is the worst conference of the year. 

F-


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Why no wii U?
screw you ubisoft


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

they show demos and gameplay at their booth for journalists to try I guess


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Never cared for Trials, so I have no interest in this


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

ubisoft dropped the ball, mediocre conference

at least the host tried, she's alright in my books

#girlwood


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

She just called all gamers socially awkward nerds


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

why is this on a console and not on XBLA or PSN?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

this host is fucking brutal

please leave


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

What's with the leprechaun?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 10, 2013)

I dare you to show a clip of a fat pig.

I double-dare you, Ubisoft!


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2013)

Maybe Sony can save me the hour long shit I've had to endure.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Nintendo.  Save us, Nintendo.  Save us.





Death-kun said:


> Save us, Nintendo.  Save us, Sony.





Khris said:


> Metroid, Panzer Dragoon, and Megaman



Let the worship begin.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

Finished at last.

Oh

Wait.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> AMV?
> Anime music video?
> Where was the anime?



Animated


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 10, 2013)

Aisha is tall!


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

So far

EA > Microsoft >>> Ubisoft


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait it's over...

No Beyond Good and Evil


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2013)

MMORPG... Pass


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Animated



That's not what AMV refers to, though.


----------



## Pseudo (Jun 10, 2013)

This is painful to watch. Worst conference so far.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait a open word rpg?


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 10, 2013)

Resident Evil; Ubisoft?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Remember when Assassin's Creed tried to have at least *some* historical accuracy?



They did that with AC3 and we got "American Revolution the ride".


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

What in the actual fuck am I watching?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

What is this?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFeWw2YFXlM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

Enough talking. More gameplay


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol boring press conference is boring.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

Jokes on you, video game. I just won't go outside for 17 days.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Is this Watch Dogs 2.0?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Did I hear a game try to scare me using JIT shipping and distrobution?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

OH NO, HOSPITALS ARE FULL, WHAT A CHALLENGE.

NOW WHERE'S THE VIDEOGAMES?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm interested if they'll show some damn gameplay. It's supposed to be an open-world RPG?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 10, 2013)

this shit is scary, virus, pandemic, black friday

that's me skipping black friday sales for the rest of my life, thanks a lot ubisot


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

When did Ubi buy Resident Evil?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Mommy can you make the the scary trailer go away?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Terrible trailer.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Stop this already


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

This a fucking awesome MOVIE I am hearing about


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> She just called all gamers socially awkward nerds



Nice. 

Wth are we watching?


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


>



They did that on purpose, didn't they?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> Bitch came on stage



She's a keeper alright.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 10, 2013)

I didn't grab something to eat for this? BG&E sure has massive power over me.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

> Wth are we watching?



E3's comedy show.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

oh snap a new IP


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Do something you trailer


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh nice, gameplay time.  Hopefully it is interesting.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Scorp A Derp said:


> That's not what AMV refers to, though.



a AMV doesn't only mean anime else it wouldn't be used for things besides anime


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

Was I the only one seeing the darksign as the only way to survive dark winter?  THIS is the beginning of dark souls isn't it?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait is this a Ghost Recon game?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2013)

Fuck you and your tablet


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Hell must be freezing over when EA has seemingly had the best conference so far.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 10, 2013)

It exists! Call the media! Gameplay exists!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2013)

That's a pretty cool map.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

All that garbage.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 10, 2013)

YES!! GAMEPLAY!!


----------



## Alicia (Jun 10, 2013)

GAMEPLAY OH SNAP


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Pretty graphics. :33


----------



## Reyes (Jun 10, 2013)

So this is just regular New York city


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2013)

This looks cool, but what the fuck is it?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't fail me with this game, Ubisoft.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony's conference will be the best.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

ps4 game right tere


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 10, 2013)

Gameplay seems legit.


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 10, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

